# Redbird: un grande nome e giovani No spese folli. Come gli Yankees.



## admin (25 Maggio 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la chiusura con Elliott è vicina. Il fondo Usa vuole tornare nell'elite del calcio, ma niente spese folli. Subito un grande nome. Questa la filosofia di Cardinale, già ampiamente riferita:"Si dice che per vincere bisogna spendere un sacco di soldi, ma perché? Io dico che bisogna essere più intelligenti degli altri e non sacrificare il denaro"

Il metodo Cardinale non sembra prevedere spese pazze. Giovani e dati Gli aspiranti nuovi padroni del Milan proseguiranno insomma il lavoro fatto in questi anni dal Fondo Elliott senza stravolgerlo: dovrebbe essere confermato il gruppo dirigente attuale, sia sul campo che dietro le scrivanie. Il focus resterà sui giovani, anche se potrebbe esserci un grande acquisto iniziale per rafforzare la squadra che ha vinto lo scudetto e renderla competitiva anche in Europa, prossimo step da compiere. Ma, vedendo come vengono gestite le altre proprietà sportive del gruppo, si può intuire che resterà forte l’attenzione sui giocatori giovani cercandoli in giro per il mondo, con la volontà di formare top player invece di ingaggiarli già pronti (e costosi). Quindi, attenzione al settore dello scouting, anche se non soltanto su questo: *Redbird vede nel Milan le potenzialità di un marchio storico come i New York Yankees*, perciò probabilmente non replicherà del tuttola gestione del Tolosa, presa nella Ligue 2. Campioni Anche perché il Milan è la squadra che ha appena vinto lo scudetto e ha un palmares fra i più ricchi del mondo. E anche grazie al Milan il fondo di Cardinale punta a compiere un altro balzo nel mondo dello sport. Attualmente RedBird gestisce 6 miliardi di dollari che a breve saliranno a 11, quindi ha il capitale necessario da impiegare nell’operazione con Elliott che si chiuderà in tempi brevissimi. Come gli attuali proprietari, RedBird punterà a operazioni graduali, per riportare il Milan in alto anche in Champions dopo tanti anni di vuoto. Un vuoto che ai tifosi è apparso cosmico, ma le peripezie precedenti e il successo attuale dimostrano come sia inutile tentare di prende- re scorciatoie. Neppure RedBird le prenderà, però se ha deciso di investire oltre un miliardo sul club rossonero non lo ha fatto per vivacchiare senza speranza in campo internazionale. Perché il Milan aveva costruito il suo fascino sulle coppe, e sono quelli i successi che potranno far crescere ancora il valore di un marchio che si sta ritrovando. Il prossimo passo sarà un posto fisso fra i top club d’Europa.

*TS: le priorità di Redbird sono le seguenti: chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club in tempi brevi, creare un network di club calcistici e poi subito i rinnovi di Maldini, Massara e Leao. La trattativa è ai dettagli, ma come può accadere in questi casi, finchè non ci sarà la firma definitiva dei contratti di cessione e il successivo closing, non si può dare nulla per certo. Non si respira aria tesa, come invece era stato nelle ultime settimane con Investcorp, **ma la conclusione di questa trattativa dovrà arrivare in tempo utile non solo per il mercato, ma anche **per rinnovare i contratti dei dirigenti. *


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la chiusura con Elliott è vicina. Il fondo Usa vuole tornare nell'elite del calcio, ma niente spese folli. Subito un grande nome. Questa la filosofia di Cardinale, già ampiamente riferita:"Si dice che per vincere bisogna spendere un sacco
> di soldi, ma perché? Io dico che bisogna essere più intelligenti degli altri e non sacrificare il denaro"
> 
> Il metodo Cardinale non sembra prevedere spese pazze. Giovani e dati Gli aspiranti nuovi padroni del Milan proseguiranno insomma il lavoro fatto in questi anni dal Fondo Elliott senza stravolgerlo: dovrebbe essere confermato il gruppo dirigente attuale, sia sul campo che dietro le scrivanie. Il focus resterà sui giovani, anche se potrebbe esserci un grande acquisto iniziale per rafforzare la squadra che ha vinto lo scudetto e renderla competitiva anche in Europa, prossimo step da compiere. Ma, vedendo come vengono gestite le altre proprietà sportive del gruppo, si può intuire che resterà forte l’attenzione sui giocatori giovani cercandoli in giro per il mondo, con la volontà di formare top player invece di ingaggiarli già pronti (e costosi). Quindi, attenzione al settore dello scouting, anche se non soltanto su questo: *Redbird vede nel Milan le potenzialità di un marchio storico come i New York Yankees*, perciò probabilmente non replicherà del tuttola gestione del Tolosa, presa nella Ligue 2. Campioni Anche perché il Milan è la squadra che ha appena vinto lo scudetto e ha un palmares fra i più ricchi del mondo. E anche grazie al Milan il fondo di Cardinale punta a compiere un altro balzo nel mondo dello sport. Attualmente RedBird gestisce 6 miliardi di dollari che a breve saliranno a 11, quindi ha il capitale necessario da impiegare nell’operazione con Elliott che si chiuderà in tempi brevissimi. Come gli attuali proprietari, RedBird punterà a operazioni graduali, per riportare il Milan in alto anche in Champions dopo tanti anni di vuoto. Un vuoto che ai tifosi è apparso cosmico, ma le peripezie precedenti e il successo attuale dimostrano come sia inutile tentare di prende- re scorciatoie. Neppure RedBird le prenderà, però se ha deciso di investire oltre un miliardo sul club rossonero non lo ha fatto per vivacchiare senza speranza in campo internazionale. Perché il Milan aveva costruito il suo fascino sulle coppe, e sono quelli i successi che potranno far crescere ancora il valore di un marchio che si sta ritrovando. Il prossimo passo sarà un posto fisso fra i top club d’Europa.


O sta gente vive sulle nuvole o davvero sono scemi.. Delle due una..
Nel calcio senza i big money vinci una volta ma non duri mai ad alti livelli.. Vedi Roma, Napoli, bvb, Siviglia etc...
Indovinare 1-2 anni buoni se becchi i giovani o gli sconosciuti ci sta, ma nessuno ha la palla di vetro.. Prima o poi sbagli i colpi, e al posto di Kalulu prendi un Duarte.. È così per tutti..
Se non riesci a tenere i big sei destinato a dover sempre ripartire da zero e non aprirai mai nessun ciclo

Lo spieghi qualcuno a Gerry Calà


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> O sta gente vive sulle nuvole o davvero sono scemi.. Delle due una..
> Nel calcio senza i big money vinci una volta ma non duri mai ad alti livelli.. Vedi Roma, Napoli, bvb, Siviglia etc...
> Indovinare 1-2 anni buoni se becchi i giovani o gli sconosciuti ci sta, ma nessuno ha la palla di vetro.. Prima o poi sbagli i colpi, e al posto di Kalulu prendi un Duarte.. È così per tutti..
> Se non riesci a tenere i big sei destinato a dover sempre ripartire da zero e non aprirai mai nessun ciclo
> ...



Negli ultimi 150 anni di calcio, tutti fessi. E' arrivato il genio. Dall'ammerega.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la chiusura con Elliott è vicina. Il fondo Usa vuole tornare nell'elite del calcio, ma niente spese folli. Subito un grande nome. Questa la filosofia di Cardinale, già ampiamente riferita:"Si dice che per vincere bisogna spendere un sacco di soldi, ma perché? Io dico che bisogna essere più intelligenti degli altri e non sacrificare il denaro"
> 
> Il metodo Cardinale non sembra prevedere spese pazze. Giovani e dati Gli aspiranti nuovi padroni del Milan proseguiranno insomma il lavoro fatto in questi anni dal Fondo Elliott senza stravolgerlo: dovrebbe essere confermato il gruppo dirigente attuale, sia sul campo che dietro le scrivanie. Il focus resterà sui giovani, anche se potrebbe esserci un grande acquisto iniziale per rafforzare la squadra che ha vinto lo scudetto e renderla competitiva anche in Europa, prossimo step da compiere. Ma, vedendo come vengono gestite le altre proprietà sportive del gruppo, si può intuire che resterà forte l’attenzione sui giocatori giovani cercandoli in giro per il mondo, con la volontà di formare top player invece di ingaggiarli già pronti (e costosi). Quindi, attenzione al settore dello scouting, anche se non soltanto su questo: *Redbird vede nel Milan le potenzialità di un marchio storico come i New York Yankees*, perciò probabilmente non replicherà del tuttola gestione del Tolosa, presa nella Ligue 2. Campioni Anche perché il Milan è la squadra che ha appena vinto lo scudetto e ha un palmares fra i più ricchi del mondo. E anche grazie al Milan il fondo di Cardinale punta a compiere un altro balzo nel mondo dello sport. Attualmente RedBird gestisce 6 miliardi di dollari che a breve saliranno a 11, quindi ha il capitale necessario da impiegare nell’operazione con Elliott che si chiuderà in tempi brevissimi. Come gli attuali proprietari, RedBird punterà a operazioni graduali, per riportare il Milan in alto anche in Champions dopo tanti anni di vuoto. Un vuoto che ai tifosi è apparso cosmico, ma le peripezie precedenti e il successo attuale dimostrano come sia inutile tentare di prende- re scorciatoie. Neppure RedBird le prenderà, però se ha deciso di investire oltre un miliardo sul club rossonero non lo ha fatto per vivacchiare senza speranza in campo internazionale. Perché il Milan aveva costruito il suo fascino sulle coppe, e sono quelli i successi che potranno far crescere ancora il valore di un marchio che si sta ritrovando. Il prossimo passo sarà un posto fisso fra i top club d’Europa.


A me basta che stiano dietro le quinte e non mettano bocca nelle questioni tecniche. Piu che altro temo la visibilità di questo Cardinale, che corriamo il rischio di uno yankee cialtrone come Pallotta o Commisso.

Tanto che bisogna reggersi sulle proprie gambe e finanziarci coi ricavi lo abbiamo capito da tempo.

Redbird deve portare competenze superiori ad Elliott per farci crescere come società in tutti gli aspetti, e come Elliott deve lasciar lavorare la dirigenza fidandosi e intervenendo meno possibile.


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Maggio 2022)

Quando si punta a essere solo più intelligenti degli altri per avere successo nei business di solito si finisce male….


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> O sta gente vive sulle nuvole o davvero sono scemi.. Delle due una..
> Nel calcio senza i big money vinci una volta ma non duri mai ad alti livelli.. Vedi Roma, Napoli, bvb, Siviglia etc...
> Indovinare 1-2 anni buoni se becchi i giovani o gli sconosciuti ci sta, ma nessuno ha la palla di vetro.. Prima o poi sbagli i colpi, e al posto di Kalulu prendi un Duarte.. È così per tutti..
> Se non riesci a tenere i big sei destinato a dover sempre ripartire da zero e non aprirai mai nessun ciclo
> ...


Il ciclo lo abbiamo già aperto ragazzi e vista l'età media della rosa è destinato a durare a lungo.

Sul piano tecnico bisogna cambiare poco o nulla, basta fidarsi di chi c'è già e sa benissimo cosa serva.

Sotto tutti gli altri aspetti invece siamo una società preistorica rispetto ai top club europei (allo sport americano non ne parliamo nemmeno, leggo degli Yankee... lasciamo perdere il confronto perchè è impietoso), il lavoro da fare è enorme. La nuova proprietà deve concentrarsi su questi e far aumentare i ricavi, nient'altro.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2022)

*TS: le priorità di Redbird sono le seguenti: chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club in tempi brevi, creare un network di club calcistici e poi subito i rinnovi di Maldini, Massara e Leao. La trattativa è ai dettagli, ma come può accadere in questi casi, finchè non ci sarà la firma definitiva dei contratti di cessione e il successivo closing, non si può dare nulla per certo. Non si respira aria tesa, come invece era stato nelle ultime settimane con Investcorp, **ma la conclusione di questa trattativa dovrà arrivare in tempo utile non solo per il mercato, ma anche **per rinnovare i contratti dei dirigenti. *


----------



## The P (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la chiusura con Elliott è vicina. Il fondo Usa vuole tornare nell'elite del calcio, ma niente spese folli. Subito un grande nome. Questa la filosofia di Cardinale, già ampiamente riferita:"Si dice che per vincere bisogna spendere un sacco di soldi, ma perché? Io dico che bisogna essere più intelligenti degli altri e non sacrificare il denaro"
> 
> Il metodo Cardinale non sembra prevedere spese pazze. Giovani e dati Gli aspiranti nuovi padroni del Milan proseguiranno insomma il lavoro fatto in questi anni dal Fondo Elliott senza stravolgerlo: dovrebbe essere confermato il gruppo dirigente attuale, sia sul campo che dietro le scrivanie. Il focus resterà sui giovani, anche se potrebbe esserci un grande acquisto iniziale per rafforzare la squadra che ha vinto lo scudetto e renderla competitiva anche in Europa, prossimo step da compiere. Ma, vedendo come vengono gestite le altre proprietà sportive del gruppo, si può intuire che resterà forte l’attenzione sui giocatori giovani cercandoli in giro per il mondo, con la volontà di formare top player invece di ingaggiarli già pronti (e costosi). Quindi, attenzione al settore dello scouting, anche se non soltanto su questo: *Redbird vede nel Milan le potenzialità di un marchio storico come i New York Yankees*, perciò probabilmente non replicherà del tuttola gestione del Tolosa, presa nella Ligue 2. Campioni Anche perché il Milan è la squadra che ha appena vinto lo scudetto e ha un palmares fra i più ricchi del mondo. E anche grazie al Milan il fondo di Cardinale punta a compiere un altro balzo nel mondo dello sport. Attualmente RedBird gestisce 6 miliardi di dollari che a breve saliranno a 11, quindi ha il capitale necessario da impiegare nell’operazione con Elliott che si chiuderà in tempi brevissimi. Come gli attuali proprietari, RedBird punterà a operazioni graduali, per riportare il Milan in alto anche in Champions dopo tanti anni di vuoto. Un vuoto che ai tifosi è apparso cosmico, ma le peripezie precedenti e il successo attuale dimostrano come sia inutile tentare di prende- re scorciatoie. Neppure RedBird le prenderà, però se ha deciso di investire oltre un miliardo sul club rossonero non lo ha fatto per vivacchiare senza speranza in campo internazionale. Perché il Milan aveva costruito il suo fascino sulle coppe, e sono quelli i successi che potranno far crescere ancora il valore di un marchio che si sta ritrovando. Il prossimo passo sarà un posto fisso fra i top club d’Europa.
> 
> *TS: le priorità di Redbird sono le seguenti: chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club in tempi brevi, creare un network di club calcistici e poi subito i rinnovi di Maldini, Massara e Leao. La trattativa è ai dettagli, ma come può accadere in questi casi, finchè non ci sarà la firma definitiva dei contratti di cessione e il successivo closing, non si può dare nulla per certo. Non si respira aria tesa, come invece era stato nelle ultime settimane con Investcorp, **ma la conclusione di questa trattativa dovrà arrivare in tempo utile non solo per il mercato, ma anche **per rinnovare i contratti dei dirigenti. *


Se parliamo di un big, Lotito ha appena messo in vendita Savic dicendo che non lotterà con lui e che può andare dove desidera. Ecco, facciamogli desiderare il Milan e prendiamolo. Poi ce la giochiamo davvero anche in Europa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il ciclo lo abbiamo già aperto ragazzi e vista l'età media della rosa è destinato a durare a lungo.
> 
> Sul piano tecnico bisogna cambiare poco o nulla, basta fidarsi di chi c'è già e sa benissimo cosa serva.
> 
> Sotto tutti gli altri aspetti invece siamo una società preistorica rispetto ai top club europei (allo sport americano non ne parliamo nemmeno, leggo degli Yankee... lasciamo perdere il confronto perchè è impietoso), il lavoro da fare è enorme. La nuova proprietà deve concentrarsi su questi e far aumentare i ricavi, nient'altro.


Si ma non apri nessun ciclo se non puoi tenerti i top e ogni anno ti tocca cedere x fare cassa..


----------



## Mauricio (25 Maggio 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Se parliamo di un big, Lotito ha appena messo in vendita Savic dicendo che non lotterà con lui e che può andare dove desidera. Ecco, facciamogli desiderare il Milan e prendiamolo. Poi ce la giochiamo davvero anche in Europa.


Secondo me 60 milioni o più per Savic sono troppi, non li vale. 40, magari arrivare a 50 con bonus, ma non mi pare che valga la richiesta.
Tornando in topic, la filosofia è chiara, ma forse non lo è nei modi: se il Milan tra 3 anni arriva a fatturare il doppio di oggi (5/600 milioni), il payroll sostenibile passa da 150 a 300 milioni. Vuol dire potersi permettere giocatori da 7/8 netti di stipendio. Mi pare un percorso sensato di crescita. È inutile buttarne 8 per Dybala oggi (giusto per fare un esempio) quando i ricavi sono in crescita e se i risultati vanno male inizi a navigare in acque torbide.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma non apri nessun ciclo se non puoi tenerti i top e ogni anno ti tocca cedere x fare cassa..


Cedere per fare cassa? Non lo abbiamo fatto coi bilanci disastrati ereditati da Elliott, perchè lo dovremmo fare adesso?

Vedo che questi di Redbird spaventano proprio. Sembra che prendano il Milan a 1,3 miliardi (potenzialmente 1,8) per indebolirci e smantellare tutto. Io non mi sbilancio, per il momento cerco piu che altro di capire cosa abbiano in mente, ma mi chiedo da dove nasca sempre tutto questo pessimismo, tra l'altro pochi giorni dopo uno scudetto vinto da una proprietà con cui secondo molti non avremmo mai vinto nulla.

Quello di trattenere i big è un discorso piu ampio e bisogna vedere i casi specifici. Finora, direi che aver perso i presunti "big" ci ha rafforzato anziche indebolirci, ma certamente hai ragione, quelli come Leao per dire bisogna trovare il modo di tenerli a lungo per proseguire il ciclo che abbiamo appena aperto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Cedere per fare cassa? Non lo abbiamo fatto coi bilanci disastrati ereditati da Elliott, perchè lo dovremmo fare adesso?
> 
> Vedo che questi di Redbird spaventano proprio. Sembra che prendano il Milan a 1,3 miliardi (potenzialmente 1,8) per indebolirci e smantellare tutto. Io non mi sbilancio, per il momento cerco piu che altro di capire cosa abbiano in mente, ma mi chiedo da dove nasca sempre tutto questo pessimismo, tra l'altro pochi giorni dopo uno scudetto vinto da una proprietà con cui secondo molti non avremmo mai vinto nulla.
> 
> Quello di trattenere i big è un discorso piu ampio e bisogna vedere i casi specifici. Finora, direi che aver perso i presunti "big" ci ha rafforzato anziche indebolirci, ma certamente hai ragione, quelli come Leao per dire bisogna trovare il modo di tenerli a lungo per proseguire il ciclo che abbiamo appena aperto.


Aspetta perché forse mi spiego male..
Cedere i big per fare cassa è anche uguale a dire non prendere nessuno pur di non fare cessioni..
Esempio pratico la turca.. Ok scarsone, ma alla fine non è stato rimpiazzato perché non c'erano soldi..
Stesso discorso a destra, zero soldi=Messias
Capite che sta politica qua non ti porta da nessuna parte..
Pensiamo di scovare sempre i Kalulu o i kjaer rinati?
Poi certi top li perdi per l'ingaggio come si vede..

Ecco che allora sta politica non ti farà mai aprire un ciclo vero.. Prepariamoci già sennò sarà un amaro risveglio..

Guardate è come nell'economia e nelle aziende.. Puoi avere la grande intuizione e con pochi soldi aprire la start up innovativa.. Ma se poi vuoi farla durare e prosperare ci dovrai mettere capitali sempre più ingenti o finirai giù..

È la legge della giungla là fuori amici..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la chiusura con Elliott è vicina. Il fondo Usa vuole tornare nell'elite del calcio, ma niente spese folli. Subito un grande nome. Questa la filosofia di Cardinale, già ampiamente riferita:"Si dice che per vincere bisogna spendere un sacco di soldi, ma perché? Io dico che bisogna essere più intelligenti degli altri e non sacrificare il denaro"
> 
> Il metodo Cardinale non sembra prevedere spese pazze. Giovani e dati Gli aspiranti nuovi padroni del Milan proseguiranno insomma il lavoro fatto in questi anni dal Fondo Elliott senza stravolgerlo: dovrebbe essere confermato il gruppo dirigente attuale, sia sul campo che dietro le scrivanie. Il focus resterà sui giovani, anche se potrebbe esserci un grande acquisto iniziale per rafforzare la squadra che ha vinto lo scudetto e renderla competitiva anche in Europa, prossimo step da compiere. Ma, vedendo come vengono gestite le altre proprietà sportive del gruppo, si può intuire che resterà forte l’attenzione sui giocatori giovani cercandoli in giro per il mondo, con la volontà di formare top player invece di ingaggiarli già pronti (e costosi). Quindi, attenzione al settore dello scouting, anche se non soltanto su questo: *Redbird vede nel Milan le potenzialità di un marchio storico come i New York Yankees*, perciò probabilmente non replicherà del tuttola gestione del Tolosa, presa nella Ligue 2. Campioni Anche perché il Milan è la squadra che ha appena vinto lo scudetto e ha un palmares fra i più ricchi del mondo. E anche grazie al Milan il fondo di Cardinale punta a compiere un altro balzo nel mondo dello sport. Attualmente RedBird gestisce 6 miliardi di dollari che a breve saliranno a 11, quindi ha il capitale necessario da impiegare nell’operazione con Elliott che si chiuderà in tempi brevissimi. Come gli attuali proprietari, RedBird punterà a operazioni graduali, per riportare il Milan in alto anche in Champions dopo tanti anni di vuoto. Un vuoto che ai tifosi è apparso cosmico, ma le peripezie precedenti e il successo attuale dimostrano come sia inutile tentare di prende- re scorciatoie. Neppure RedBird le prenderà, però se ha deciso di investire oltre un miliardo sul club rossonero non lo ha fatto per vivacchiare senza speranza in campo internazionale. Perché il Milan aveva costruito il suo fascino sulle coppe, e sono quelli i successi che potranno far crescere ancora il valore di un marchio che si sta ritrovando. Il prossimo passo sarà un posto fisso fra i top club d’Europa.
> 
> *TS: le priorità di Redbird sono le seguenti: chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club in tempi brevi, creare un network di club calcistici e poi subito i rinnovi di Maldini, Massara e Leao. La trattativa è ai dettagli, ma come può accadere in questi casi, finchè non ci sarà la firma definitiva dei contratti di cessione e il successivo closing, non si può dare nulla per certo. Non si respira aria tesa, come invece era stato nelle ultime settimane con Investcorp, **ma la conclusione di questa trattativa dovrà arrivare in tempo utile non solo per il mercato, ma anche **per rinnovare i contratti dei dirigenti. *


Arriva l'ammeregano che pensa che tutte le squadre del globo che si trovano stabilmente nell'élite del calcio siano fesse a spendere tanti soldi per giocatori. Lasciando perdere un attimo il City, allora secondo questo Gieri Caddanale Liverpool, Chelsea, Real Madrid, Bayern sono idiote a spendere 40 o 50 milioni a giocatore. Poi certamente anche quando scopri un talento come fai a tenerlo se non gli offri contratti ben remunerati...
Boh, per me questi saranno un bel flop, si accorgeranno presto che devi investire pesantemente all'inizio se vuoi fare crescere davvero la società. Elliott lo ha capito: quando ha visto che senza investire più di così non avrebbe potuto fare, si è eclissata, restando con una quota di minoranza nell'eventualità che il Milan realizzi lo stadio. 
Comunque vediamo che succede, ma in questo momento il Milan non può permettersi di fare scivoloni come l'Atalanta restando fuori dai primi quattro posti.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la chiusura con Elliott è vicina. Il fondo Usa vuole tornare nell'elite del calcio, ma niente spese folli. Subito un grande nome. Questa la filosofia di Cardinale, già ampiamente riferita:"Si dice che per vincere bisogna spendere un sacco di soldi, ma perché? Io dico che bisogna essere più intelligenti degli altri e non sacrificare il denaro"
> 
> Il metodo Cardinale non sembra prevedere spese pazze. Giovani e dati Gli aspiranti nuovi padroni del Milan proseguiranno insomma il lavoro fatto in questi anni dal Fondo Elliott senza stravolgerlo: dovrebbe essere confermato il gruppo dirigente attuale, sia sul campo che dietro le scrivanie. Il focus resterà sui giovani, anche se potrebbe esserci un grande acquisto iniziale per rafforzare la squadra che ha vinto lo scudetto e renderla competitiva anche in Europa, prossimo step da compiere. Ma, vedendo come vengono gestite le altre proprietà sportive del gruppo, si può intuire che resterà forte l’attenzione sui giocatori giovani cercandoli in giro per il mondo, con la volontà di formare top player invece di ingaggiarli già pronti (e costosi). Quindi, attenzione al settore dello scouting, anche se non soltanto su questo: *Redbird vede nel Milan le potenzialità di un marchio storico come i New York Yankees*, perciò probabilmente non replicherà del tuttola gestione del Tolosa, presa nella Ligue 2. Campioni Anche perché il Milan è la squadra che ha appena vinto lo scudetto e ha un palmares fra i più ricchi del mondo. E anche grazie al Milan il fondo di Cardinale punta a compiere un altro balzo nel mondo dello sport. Attualmente RedBird gestisce 6 miliardi di dollari che a breve saliranno a 11, quindi ha il capitale necessario da impiegare nell’operazione con Elliott che si chiuderà in tempi brevissimi. Come gli attuali proprietari, RedBird punterà a operazioni graduali, per riportare il Milan in alto anche in Champions dopo tanti anni di vuoto. Un vuoto che ai tifosi è apparso cosmico, ma le peripezie precedenti e il successo attuale dimostrano come sia inutile tentare di prende- re scorciatoie. Neppure RedBird le prenderà, però se ha deciso di investire oltre un miliardo sul club rossonero non lo ha fatto per vivacchiare senza speranza in campo internazionale. Perché il Milan aveva costruito il suo fascino sulle coppe, e sono quelli i successi che potranno far crescere ancora il valore di un marchio che si sta ritrovando. Il prossimo passo sarà un posto fisso fra i top club d’Europa.
> 
> *TS: le priorità di Redbird sono le seguenti: chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club in tempi brevi, creare un network di club calcistici e poi subito i rinnovi di Maldini, Massara e Leao. La trattativa è ai dettagli, ma come può accadere in questi casi, finchè non ci sarà la firma definitiva dei contratti di cessione e il successivo closing, non si può dare nulla per certo. Non si respira aria tesa, come invece era stato nelle ultime settimane con Investcorp, **ma la conclusione di questa trattativa dovrà arrivare in tempo utile non solo per il mercato, ma anche **per rinnovare i contratti dei dirigenti. *



Leggete e quotate


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Aspetta perché forse mi spiego male..
> Cedere i big per fare cassa è anche uguale a dire non prendere nessuno pur di non fare cessioni..
> Esempio pratico la turca.. Ok scarsone, ma alla fine non è stato rimpiazzato perché non c'erano soldi..
> Stesso discorso a destra, zero soldi=Messias
> ...


Capisco i timori, normali. Ma le cose non andranno cosi, puoi dormire tranquillo.

Nelle prossime stagioni vinceremo tutto e torneremo a competere per vincere la Champions, puoi scommetterci. A volta verranno prese decisioni estreme e so già che scateneranno il putiferio nel forum, ho capito come funziona, poi pero "magicamente" continueremo a scovare i Kalulu e Kjaer... perchè non è fortuna, è competenza.

Anzi io credo che alzeremo anche il tiro. Kalulu per dire lo abbiamo azzeccato investendo zero, mentre Tomori comunque ci è costato quasi 30 milioni. Ecco, secondo me vedremo molti Tomori nelle prossime stagioni. La politica sul piano tecnico penso sia quella.

I soldi verranno investiti ma sempre secondo una politica ben precisa, con paletti e principi ben definiti.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la chiusura con Elliott è vicina. Il fondo Usa vuole tornare nell'elite del calcio, ma niente spese folli. Subito un grande nome. Questa la filosofia di Cardinale, già ampiamente riferita:"Si dice che per vincere bisogna spendere un sacco di soldi, ma perché? Io dico che bisogna essere più intelligenti degli altri e non sacrificare il denaro"
> 
> Il metodo Cardinale non sembra prevedere spese pazze. Giovani e dati Gli aspiranti nuovi padroni del Milan proseguiranno insomma il lavoro fatto in questi anni dal Fondo Elliott senza stravolgerlo: dovrebbe essere confermato il gruppo dirigente attuale, sia sul campo che dietro le scrivanie. Il focus resterà sui giovani, anche se potrebbe esserci un grande acquisto iniziale per rafforzare la squadra che ha vinto lo scudetto e renderla competitiva anche in Europa, prossimo step da compiere. Ma, vedendo come vengono gestite le altre proprietà sportive del gruppo, si può intuire che resterà forte l’attenzione sui giocatori giovani cercandoli in giro per il mondo, con la volontà di formare top player invece di ingaggiarli già pronti (e costosi). Quindi, attenzione al settore dello scouting, anche se non soltanto su questo: *Redbird vede nel Milan le potenzialità di un marchio storico come i New York Yankees*, perciò probabilmente non replicherà del tuttola gestione del Tolosa, presa nella Ligue 2. Campioni Anche perché il Milan è la squadra che ha appena vinto lo scudetto e ha un palmares fra i più ricchi del mondo. E anche grazie al Milan il fondo di Cardinale punta a compiere un altro balzo nel mondo dello sport. Attualmente RedBird gestisce 6 miliardi di dollari che a breve saliranno a 11, quindi ha il capitale necessario da impiegare nell’operazione con Elliott che si chiuderà in tempi brevissimi. Come gli attuali proprietari, RedBird punterà a operazioni graduali, per riportare il Milan in alto anche in Champions dopo tanti anni di vuoto. Un vuoto che ai tifosi è apparso cosmico, ma le peripezie precedenti e il successo attuale dimostrano come sia inutile tentare di prende- re scorciatoie. Neppure RedBird le prenderà, però se ha deciso di investire oltre un miliardo sul club rossonero non lo ha fatto per vivacchiare senza speranza in campo internazionale. Perché il Milan aveva costruito il suo fascino sulle coppe, e sono quelli i successi che potranno far crescere ancora il valore di un marchio che si sta ritrovando. Il prossimo passo sarà un posto fisso fra i top club d’Europa.
> 
> *TS: le priorità di Redbird sono le seguenti: chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club in tempi brevi, creare un network di club calcistici e poi subito i rinnovi di Maldini, Massara e Leao. La trattativa è ai dettagli, ma come può accadere in questi casi, finchè non ci sarà la firma definitiva dei contratti di cessione e il successivo closing, non si può dare nulla per certo. Non si respira aria tesa, come invece era stato nelle ultime settimane con Investcorp, **ma la conclusione di questa trattativa dovrà arrivare in tempo utile non solo per il mercato, ma anche **per rinnovare i contratti dei dirigenti. *


Si i tempi sono importanti. Se il cambio di proprietà ci deve essere, dovrà essere definito in tempi utili per il calciomercato, assolutamente.


----------



## jumpy65 (25 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma non apri nessun ciclo se non puoi tenerti i top e ogni anno ti tocca cedere x fare cassa..


Non abbiamo ceduto nessuno per fare cassa mi sembra, credo proseguiremo su questa linea. La vendita dei gioielli di famiglia non è strutturale. Si svuota il garage dalla roba inutile per far posto ad altro non per fare cassa.


----------



## peo74 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la chiusura con Elliott è vicina. Il fondo Usa vuole tornare nell'elite del calcio, ma niente spese folli. Subito un grande nome. Questa la filosofia di Cardinale, già ampiamente riferita:"Si dice che per vincere bisogna spendere un sacco di soldi, ma perché? Io dico che bisogna essere più intelligenti degli altri e non sacrificare il denaro"
> 
> Il metodo Cardinale non sembra prevedere spese pazze. Giovani e dati Gli aspiranti nuovi padroni del Milan proseguiranno insomma il lavoro fatto in questi anni dal Fondo Elliott senza stravolgerlo: dovrebbe essere confermato il gruppo dirigente attuale, sia sul campo che dietro le scrivanie. Il focus resterà sui giovani, anche se potrebbe esserci un grande acquisto iniziale per rafforzare la squadra che ha vinto lo scudetto e renderla competitiva anche in Europa, prossimo step da compiere. Ma, vedendo come vengono gestite le altre proprietà sportive del gruppo, si può intuire che resterà forte l’attenzione sui giocatori giovani cercandoli in giro per il mondo, con la volontà di formare top player invece di ingaggiarli già pronti (e costosi). Quindi, attenzione al settore dello scouting, anche se non soltanto su questo: *Redbird vede nel Milan le potenzialità di un marchio storico come i New York Yankees*, perciò probabilmente non replicherà del tuttola gestione del Tolosa, presa nella Ligue 2. Campioni Anche perché il Milan è la squadra che ha appena vinto lo scudetto e ha un palmares fra i più ricchi del mondo. E anche grazie al Milan il fondo di Cardinale punta a compiere un altro balzo nel mondo dello sport. Attualmente RedBird gestisce 6 miliardi di dollari che a breve saliranno a 11, quindi ha il capitale necessario da impiegare nell’operazione con Elliott che si chiuderà in tempi brevissimi. Come gli attuali proprietari, RedBird punterà a operazioni graduali, per riportare il Milan in alto anche in Champions dopo tanti anni di vuoto. Un vuoto che ai tifosi è apparso cosmico, ma le peripezie precedenti e il successo attuale dimostrano come sia inutile tentare di prende- re scorciatoie. Neppure RedBird le prenderà, però se ha deciso di investire oltre un miliardo sul club rossonero non lo ha fatto per vivacchiare senza speranza in campo internazionale. Perché il Milan aveva costruito il suo fascino sulle coppe, e sono quelli i successi che potranno far crescere ancora il valore di un marchio che si sta ritrovando. Il prossimo passo sarà un posto fisso fra i top club d’Europa.
> 
> *TS: le priorità di Redbird sono le seguenti: chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club in tempi brevi, creare un network di club calcistici e poi subito i rinnovi di Maldini, Massara e Leao. La trattativa è ai dettagli, ma come può accadere in questi casi, finchè non ci sarà la firma definitiva dei contratti di cessione e il successivo closing, non si può dare nulla per certo. Non si respira aria tesa, come invece era stato nelle ultime settimane con Investcorp, **ma la conclusione di questa trattativa dovrà arrivare in tempo utile non solo per il mercato, ma anche **per rinnovare i contratti dei dirigenti. *


Che prendano de Ketelaere, allora!


----------



## FreddieM83 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la chiusura con Elliott è vicina. Il fondo Usa vuole tornare nell'elite del calcio, ma niente spese folli. Subito un grande nome. Questa la filosofia di Cardinale, già ampiamente riferita:"Si dice che per vincere bisogna spendere un sacco di soldi, ma perché? Io dico che bisogna essere più intelligenti degli altri e non sacrificare il denaro"
> 
> Il metodo Cardinale non sembra prevedere spese pazze. Giovani e dati Gli aspiranti nuovi padroni del Milan proseguiranno insomma il lavoro fatto in questi anni dal Fondo Elliott senza stravolgerlo: dovrebbe essere confermato il gruppo dirigente attuale, sia sul campo che dietro le scrivanie. Il focus resterà sui giovani, anche se potrebbe esserci un grande acquisto iniziale per rafforzare la squadra che ha vinto lo scudetto e renderla competitiva anche in Europa, prossimo step da compiere. Ma, vedendo come vengono gestite le altre proprietà sportive del gruppo, si può intuire che resterà forte l’attenzione sui giocatori giovani cercandoli in giro per il mondo, con la volontà di formare top player invece di ingaggiarli già pronti (e costosi). Quindi, attenzione al settore dello scouting, anche se non soltanto su questo: *Redbird vede nel Milan le potenzialità di un marchio storico come i New York Yankees*, perciò probabilmente non replicherà del tuttola gestione del Tolosa, presa nella Ligue 2. Campioni Anche perché il Milan è la squadra che ha appena vinto lo scudetto e ha un palmares fra i più ricchi del mondo. E anche grazie al Milan il fondo di Cardinale punta a compiere un altro balzo nel mondo dello sport. Attualmente RedBird gestisce 6 miliardi di dollari che a breve saliranno a 11, quindi ha il capitale necessario da impiegare nell’operazione con Elliott che si chiuderà in tempi brevissimi. Come gli attuali proprietari, RedBird punterà a operazioni graduali, per riportare il Milan in alto anche in Champions dopo tanti anni di vuoto. Un vuoto che ai tifosi è apparso cosmico, ma le peripezie precedenti e il successo attuale dimostrano come sia inutile tentare di prende- re scorciatoie. Neppure RedBird le prenderà, però se ha deciso di investire oltre un miliardo sul club rossonero non lo ha fatto per vivacchiare senza speranza in campo internazionale. Perché il Milan aveva costruito il suo fascino sulle coppe, e sono quelli i successi che potranno far crescere ancora il valore di un marchio che si sta ritrovando. Il prossimo passo sarà un posto fisso fra i top club d’Europa.
> 
> *TS: le priorità di Redbird sono le seguenti: chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club in tempi brevi, creare un network di club calcistici e poi subito i rinnovi di Maldini, Massara e Leao. La trattativa è ai dettagli, ma come può accadere in questi casi, finchè non ci sarà la firma definitiva dei contratti di cessione e il successivo closing, non si può dare nulla per certo. Non si respira aria tesa, come invece era stato nelle ultime settimane con Investcorp, **ma la conclusione di questa trattativa dovrà arrivare in tempo utile non solo per il mercato, ma anche **per rinnovare i contratti dei dirigenti. *


Però bisogna intendersi sul significato di "no spese folli". Per me, ad esempio, spese folli sono il dare 13 netti al Di Maria di turno oppure proporre un quadriennale da 7 netti (+ commissioni) a uno con la storia clinica di Dybala. E sono strafelice che la nostra Dirigenza/Proprietà le ritenga un errore.
Investimenti sui giovani che significa? Se nel businees plan di Redbird significa buttare giù cifre importanti per i cartellini ma contenere gli ingaggi non è altro ciò che ci ha portato dove siamo oggi. Provocazione: questi arrivano e mettono giù 55-60 mln cash al Club Bruges acquistando De Ketelaere/Lang. Sarete contenti? Io stapperei.


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Aspetta perché forse mi spiego male..
> Cedere i big per fare cassa è anche uguale a dire non prendere nessuno pur di non fare cessioni..
> Esempio pratico la turca.. Ok scarsone, ma alla fine non è stato rimpiazzato perché non c'erano soldi..
> Stesso discorso a destra, zero soldi=Messias
> ...


Solo per chiarire, ma il principio sportivo di Cardinale non è stato interpretato bene. Lui non dice: “ Non spendo niente e vinco”, dice una cosa ben diversa e logica.

Il concetto espresso è che non vince chi spende di più, e ne abbiamo appena avuto una dimostrazione, ma vince chi spende in modo intelligente. Sono die cose ben diverse, per me la cosa più importante è continuare coerentemente a quanto fatto in questi 3 anni. Magari replicare il modello del primo anno, tra l’altro molti si dimenticano del periodo che abbiamo attraversato con Covid, stadi chiusi, recessione ecc…

Mi sembra che ci sia troppo pessimismo, il pensiero di Cardinale non è cosi tanto lontano da quello espresso da molti utenti qui dentro, anche nei nomi di giocatori giovani da 25-45 milioni, ed obbiettivamente non cosa aspettarsi oltre. Che poi se si presentasse una grande occasione di mercato sono pure certo che, sempre coerentemente al suo pensiero, non se la lascerebbero sfuggire.

Vediamo, a me il concetto non pare diverso da molte realtà vincenti dello sport.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capisco i timori, normali. Ma le cose non andranno cosi, puoi dormire tranquillo.
> 
> Nelle prossime stagioni vinceremo tutto e torneremo a competere per vincere la Champions, puoi scommetterci. A volta verranno prese decisioni estreme e so già che scateneranno il putiferio nel forum, ho capito come funziona, poi pero "magicamente" continueremo a scovare i Kalulu e Kjaer... perchè non è fortuna, è competenza.
> 
> ...


Non siamo gli unici con competenze però eh..
Poi è anche questione di gruppo.. Se non lo cementi nel tempo non arrivi al top..
Non voglio essere pessimista ma per me sto step non ha senso, passiamo da un Elliot a un altro.. Lo step ora doveva essere quello al gruppo che vuole investire nel calcio e non nel medimarketing o nell'edilizia


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Solo per chiarire, ma il principio sportivo di Cardinale non è stato interpretato bene. Lui non dice: “ Non spendo niente e vinco”, dice una cosa ben diversa e logica.
> 
> Il concetto espresso è che non vince chi spende di più, e ne abbiamo appena avuto una dimostrazione, ma vince chi spende in modo intelligente. Sono die cose ben diverse, per me la cosa più importante è continuare coerentemente a quanto fatto in questi 3 anni. Magari replicare il modello del primo anno, tra l’altro molti si dimenticano del periodo che abbiamo attraversato con Covid, stadi chiusi, recessione ecc…
> 
> ...


Su cosa di intende per "giovani" bisogna vedere. Negli ultimi anni abbiamo assistito a situazioni grottesche in cui Maldini veniva mandato con i soldi contati per Kouadio Konè. Adli, sostituto di Calhanoglu partente, non arrivava subito per risparmiare 3 mln. Se intendiamo giocatori nella fascia 25-45 mln, il discorso cambia. Significa andare a prendere De Ketelaere, Antony, Ekitike: giocatori giovani sí, ma pronti per esplodere. Diverso il discorso se intendono prendere i Lazetic o comunque quei giovani che non sono prime scelte. Il Milan deve prendere top young ancora non acquistati da grandi squadre.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non siamo gli unici con competenze però eh..
> Poi è anche questione di gruppo.. Se non lo cementi nel tempo non arrivi al top..
> Non voglio essere pessimista ma per me sto step non ha senso, passiamo da un Elliot a un altro.. Lo step ora doveva essere quello al gruppo che vuole investire nel calcio e non nel medimarketing o nell'edilizia


Chi dice che Redbird non vuole investire nel calcio? Spendono 1,3 miliardi, potenzialmente 1,8, non credo lo facciano per avere i like su instagram o giocare col lego dai...

Ripeto, non mi sbilancio, aspetto prima di capire meglio, ma non capisco tutto lo scetticismo che leggo. Prudenza si, ma scetticismo no.

Riguardo le competenze, abbiamo vinto lo scudetto col quarto monte ingaggi/cartellini, forse non siamo gli unici ad avere le competenze ma forse siamo stati un po' piu bravi degli altri. Per certi versi capisco i tifosi delle squadre avversarie, la loro ossessione "Lanciano", dicono che siamo frutto del caso... il miracolo irripetibile, ci sta. Loro mica seguono il Milan tutti i giorni e guardano tutte le partite. Ma qui, in questo forum, io credo che la dovremmo pensare diversamente. Sappiamo che le cose non ci sono "andate bene", le abbiamo "fatte bene", che è una cosa ben diversa.


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Su cosa di intende per "giovani" bisogna vedere. Negli ultimi anni abbiamo assistito a situazioni grottesche in cui Maldini veniva mandato con i soldi contati per Kouadio Konè. Adli, sostituto di Calhanoglu partente, non arrivava subito per risparmiare 3 mln. Se intendiamo giocatori nella fascia 25-45 mln, il discorso cambia. Significa andare a prendere De Ketelaere, Antony, Ekitike: giocatori giovani sí, ma pronti per esplodere. Diverso il discorso se intendono prendere i Lazetic o comunque quei giovani che non sono prime scelte. Il Milan deve prendere top young ancora non acquistati da grandi squadre.


Bisogna anche considerare il contesto da cui venivamo, che include una perdita cumulata di 900M negli ultimi 10 anni e che ha attraversato una bestia come il Covid che ha fatto saltare gli schemi a tutte le proprietà Italiane. Questa è la premessa.

Io credo che le cose sono migliorate e miglioreranno parecchio, i profili sono quelli, ma spero e credo che ci saranno anche i Lazetic ed i Kalulu 

Che poi eventualmente se si presentasse una classica occasione di mercato non credo che si tireranno indietro anche per un 28enne-33enne.


----------



## Milo (25 Maggio 2022)

Il grande nome in quale ruolo lo vorreste?
Io direi trequartista centrale e (purtroppo) mi accontenterei di un Berardi a saldo sulla destra.

ma i vari botman e sanchez con questi qua che fine fanno?


----------



## bmb (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la chiusura con Elliott è vicina. Il fondo Usa vuole tornare nell'elite del calcio, ma niente spese folli. Subito un grande nome. Questa la filosofia di Cardinale, già ampiamente riferita:"Si dice che per vincere bisogna spendere un sacco di soldi, ma perché? Io dico che bisogna essere più intelligenti degli altri e non sacrificare il denaro"
> 
> Il metodo Cardinale non sembra prevedere spese pazze. Giovani e dati Gli aspiranti nuovi padroni del Milan proseguiranno insomma il lavoro fatto in questi anni dal Fondo Elliott senza stravolgerlo: dovrebbe essere confermato il gruppo dirigente attuale, sia sul campo che dietro le scrivanie. Il focus resterà sui giovani, anche se potrebbe esserci un grande acquisto iniziale per rafforzare la squadra che ha vinto lo scudetto e renderla competitiva anche in Europa, prossimo step da compiere. Ma, vedendo come vengono gestite le altre proprietà sportive del gruppo, si può intuire che resterà forte l’attenzione sui giocatori giovani cercandoli in giro per il mondo, con la volontà di formare top player invece di ingaggiarli già pronti (e costosi). Quindi, attenzione al settore dello scouting, anche se non soltanto su questo: *Redbird vede nel Milan le potenzialità di un marchio storico come i New York Yankees*, perciò probabilmente non replicherà del tuttola gestione del Tolosa, presa nella Ligue 2. Campioni Anche perché il Milan è la squadra che ha appena vinto lo scudetto e ha un palmares fra i più ricchi del mondo. E anche grazie al Milan il fondo di Cardinale punta a compiere un altro balzo nel mondo dello sport. Attualmente RedBird gestisce 6 miliardi di dollari che a breve saliranno a 11, quindi ha il capitale necessario da impiegare nell’operazione con Elliott che si chiuderà in tempi brevissimi. Come gli attuali proprietari, RedBird punterà a operazioni graduali, per riportare il Milan in alto anche in Champions dopo tanti anni di vuoto. Un vuoto che ai tifosi è apparso cosmico, ma le peripezie precedenti e il successo attuale dimostrano come sia inutile tentare di prende- re scorciatoie. Neppure RedBird le prenderà, però se ha deciso di investire oltre un miliardo sul club rossonero non lo ha fatto per vivacchiare senza speranza in campo internazionale. Perché il Milan aveva costruito il suo fascino sulle coppe, e sono quelli i successi che potranno far crescere ancora il valore di un marchio che si sta ritrovando. Il prossimo passo sarà un posto fisso fra i top club d’Europa.
> 
> *TS: le priorità di Redbird sono le seguenti: chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club in tempi brevi, creare un network di club calcistici e poi subito i rinnovi di Maldini, Massara e Leao. La trattativa è ai dettagli, ma come può accadere in questi casi, finchè non ci sarà la firma definitiva dei contratti di cessione e il successivo closing, non si può dare nulla per certo. Non si respira aria tesa, come invece era stato nelle ultime settimane con Investcorp, **ma la conclusione di questa trattativa dovrà arrivare in tempo utile non solo per il mercato, ma anche **per rinnovare i contratti dei dirigenti. *


Tutto molto soggettivo. Per me le spese folli sono un mercato da 350 milioni. 

Con 100-120 milioni, senza vendere nessun big, andiamo a comandare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Il grande nome in quale ruolo lo vorreste?
> Io direi trequartista centrale e (purtroppo) mi accontenterei di un Berardi a saldo sulla destra.
> 
> ma i vari botman e sanchez con questi qua che fine fanno?


Se rimangono Maldini e Massara, Botman e Sanches continueranno ad essere obiettivi di mercato.


----------



## UDG (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi 150 anni di calcio, tutti fessi. E' arrivato il genio. Dall'ammerega.


Beh se guardiamo PSG e City non ha tutti i torti ( a parte i campionati)


----------



## bmb (25 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Il grande nome in quale ruolo lo vorreste?
> Io direi trequartista centrale e (purtroppo) mi accontenterei di un Berardi a saldo sulla destra.
> 
> ma i vari botman e sanchez con questi qua che fine fanno?


Salah, Mahrez, Ziyech, Asensio. Io il grande nome lo cercherei in quel ruolo.


----------



## Raryof (25 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Il grande nome in quale ruolo lo vorreste?
> Io direi trequartista centrale e (purtroppo) mi accontenterei di un Berardi a saldo sulla destra.
> 
> ma i vari botman e sanchez con questi qua che fine fanno?


Quelli per me son già presi, come Origi, sono gli ultimi colpi di Elliott prima di passare la maggioranza a questi, di fatto poi sono giocatori del Lille e giustamente abbiamo una via preferenziale da anni con loro.
Certo che il Lille per noi è stato un supermercato mica male, squadra peraltro capace di vincere la Ligue 1 l'anno scorso, come minimo il gemellaggio sarebbe d'obbligo arrivati a questo punto.
I nuovi proprietari metteranno ciò che servirà per chiudere il mercato, entrata molto soft, tra soldini risparmiati, forse qualche cessione tipo Saele, 100 mln li sbatteranno anche loro, certo, bisognerà capire il prezzo di un Savic, del colpo più grosso, il colpo scudetto, ma con 100 mln 2 buoni li prendi, presumibilmente AD e trequartista con un certo tipo di caratteristiche.
Io rimango della mia idea, spenderemo più di 100 mln, 50 mln sono già stati messi per prendere Botman e Sanches e il restante li metterà Redbird, 150 mln ci salteranno fuori ma viste le uscite e quant'altro saremo sui 110-120 tipo.
Mercato assolutamente abbordabile e logicamente Elliott non avrebbe mai speso certe cifre prima di passare la mano, non 150 mln necessari per rinforzare un Milan scudettato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Solo per chiarire, ma il principio sportivo di Cardinale non è stato interpretato bene. Lui non dice: “ Non spendo niente e vinco”, dice una cosa ben diversa e logica.
> 
> Il concetto espresso è che non vince chi spende di più, e ne abbiamo appena avuto una dimostrazione, ma vince chi spende in modo intelligente. Sono die cose ben diverse, per me la cosa più importante è continuare coerentemente a quanto fatto in questi 3 anni. Magari replicare il modello del primo anno, tra l’altro molti si dimenticano del periodo che abbiamo attraversato con Covid, stadi chiusi, recessione ecc…
> 
> ...


A me stanno benissimo quei colpi alla Tonali, tomori, etc..

Ma vorrei anche un milan che se poi c'è da prendere Vlahovic caccia anche i 70 milioni, perché li vale

Invece questo non succede e si spera che Origi non sia un flop e che Giroud tenga botta pure l'anno prossimo


----------



## -Lionard- (25 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *A me basta che stiano dietro le quinte e non mettano bocca nelle questioni tecniche.* Piu che altro temo la visibilità di questo Cardinale, che corriamo il rischio di uno yankee cialtrone come Pallotta o Commisso.
> 
> Tanto che bisogna reggersi sulle proprie gambe e finanziarci coi ricavi lo abbiamo capito da tempo.
> 
> Redbird deve portare competenze superiori ad Elliott per farci crescere come società in tutti gli aspetti, e come Elliott deve lasciar lavorare la dirigenza fidandosi e intervenendo meno possibile.


Come già detto nei giorni scorsi a me spaventa proprio questo. Cardinale non è appunto il tipo da stare dietro le quinte ed il fatto che, a quanto pare, parli anche italiano lo metterà in una posizione completamente diversa dalla famiglia Singer. Spero che sappia stare al suo posto perchè non vorrei che per un litigio si perdesse qualche pezzo pregiato nel nostro management (ho un nome ben preciso in mente). 

Sul resto anche io penso che proseguiranno il lavoro di Elliott ma rimango perplesso su un cambio societario che nel breve e medio termine non sembra portarci qualcosa in più rispetto alla vecchia proprietà. Leggono che "possono valorizzare lo stadio" ma intanto questo stadio non c'è e non sappiamo se e quando si farà. Nella migliore e più ottimistica delle ipotesi parliamo di 2027-2028. Quindi in questi 5/6 anni in attesa che arrivino i ricavi da stadio che si fa? 

Il discorso sulla media company è complesso perchè dati empirici (Deloitte se interessa a qualcuno) mostrano che nel calcio, ma vale anche per altri sport, ormai i brand dei club sono in "declino" rispetto alla potenza del brand delle singole stelle. Un Mbappe oggi ha giovani fan che a seconda di dove lui andrà a giocare cambieranno il loro tifo ed infatti non è un caso che il PSG si sia messo così a 90 per trattenerlo. Ok che sono scialacquatori di professione ma c'è una razionalità nella loro follia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Chi dice che Redbird non vuole investire nel calcio? Spendono 1,3 miliardi, potenzialmente 1,8, non credo lo facciano per avere i like su instagram o giocare col lego dai...
> 
> Ripeto, non mi sbilancio, aspetto prima di capire meglio, ma non capisco tutto lo scetticismo che leggo. Prudenza si, ma scetticismo no.
> 
> Riguardo le competenze, abbiamo vinto lo scudetto col quarto monte ingaggi/cartellini, forse non siamo gli unici ad avere le competenze ma forse siamo stati un po' piu bravi degli altri. Per certi versi capisco i tifosi delle squadre avversarie, la loro ossessione "Lanciano", dicono che siamo frutto del caso... il miracolo irripetibile, ci sta. Loro mica seguono il Milan tutti i giorni e guardano tutte le partite. Ma qui, in questo forum, io credo che la dovremmo pensare diversamente. Sappiamo che le cose non ci sono "andate bene", le abbiamo "fatte bene", che è una cosa ben diversa.


Sono d'accordo ma le cose a volte sono anche frutto del caso..
Non dimentichiamoci che Pioli è arrivato perché Spalletti ha detto no..
Non dimentichiamo che l'anno scorso a momenti non entravamo in CL per le operazioni manzo e meite..
Tutti sbagliano purtroppo..


----------



## uolfetto (25 Maggio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Come già detto nei giorni scorsi a me spaventa proprio questo. Cardinale non è appunto il tipo da stare dietro le quinte ed il fatto che, a quanto pare, parli anche italiano lo metterà in una posizione completamente diversa dalla famiglia Singer. Spero che sappia stare al suo posto perchè non vorrei che per un litigio si perdesse qualche pezzo pregiato nel nostro management (ho un nome ben preciso in mente).
> 
> Sul resto anche io penso che proseguiranno il lavoro di Elliott ma rimango perplesso su un cambio societario che nel breve e medio termine non sembra portarci qualcosa in più rispetto alla vecchia proprietà. Leggono che "possono valorizzare lo stadio" ma intanto questo stadio non c'è e non sappiamo se e quando si farà. Nella migliore e più ottimistica delle ipotesi parliamo di 2027-2028. Quindi in questi 5/6 anni in attesa che arrivino i ricavi da stadio che si fa?
> 
> Il discorso sulla media company è complesso perchè dati empirici (Deloitte se interessa a qualcuno) mostrano che nel calcio, ma vale anche per altri sport, ormai i brand dei club sono in "declino" rispetto alla potenza del brand delle singole stelle. Un Mbappe oggi ha giovani fan che a seconda di dove lui andrà a giocare cambieranno il loro tifo ed infatti non è un caso che il PSG si sia messo così a 90 per trattenerlo. Ok che sono scialacquatori di professione ma c'è una razionalità nella loro follia.


Questa cosa del brand dei giocatori che sposta pure i tifosi temo sia molto vera in alcuni contesti, una roba di una tristezza infinita.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo ma le cose a volte sono anche frutto del caso..
> Non dimentichiamoci che Pioli è arrivato perché Spalletti ha detto no..
> Non dimentichiamo che l'anno scorso a momenti non entravamo in CL per le operazioni manzo e meite..
> Tutti sbagliano purtroppo..


Quello succederebbe anche se arrivassero questi a spendere vagonate di milioni.
Piatek Paqueta Pipita Caldara... di casi recenti ne abbiamo vissuti fin troppi. Spendere tanto non comporta necessariamente rinforzare la squadra, come spendere poco non comporta necessariamente indebolirla.

Insomma se non siamo convinti noi che il buon lavoro e le buone idee pagano, dopo quello che stiamo vivendo in questi giorni...

Comunque vediamo, io non mi sbilancio per ora. Spero solo che non tocchino la parte sportiva e lascino lavorare in pace i nostri dirigenti. Non serve molto altro per aprire un ciclo secondo me. Siamo già sulla strada giusta.


----------



## -Lionard- (25 Maggio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Questa cosa del brand dei giocatori che sposta pure i tifosi temo sia molto vera in alcuni contesti, una roba di una tristezza infinita.


E' infatti di una tristezza infinita anche perchè su piattaforme come TikTok pure giocatori neanche così decisivi in campo sono riusciti a costruirsi una fanbase incredibile che smuove sponsorizzazioni più importanti di tanti club. Il PSG ha più di 10 milioni di follower su TikTok, ha creato un solco rispetto ad altri grandissime società come Real o Manchester United ed il motivo è che ha due fenomeni social come cuore rossonero Mbappe e Neymar, oltre che i vari Ramos, attivissimo sulle varie piattaforme, e Messi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Bisogna anche considerare il contesto da cui venivamo, che include una perdita cumulata di 900M negli ultimi 10 anni e che ha attraversato una bestia come il Covid che ha fatto saltare gli schemi a tutte le proprietà Italiane. Questa è la premessa.
> 
> Io credo che le cose sono migliorate e miglioreranno parecchio, i profili sono quelli, ma spero e credo che ci saranno anche i Lazetic ed i Kalulu
> 
> Che poi eventualmente se si presentasse una classica occasione di mercato non credo che si tireranno indietro anche per un 28enne-33enne.


Sì ok ma ci sta un limite a tutto, non poter chiudere per 3 mln l'acquisto di un giocatore è eccessivo. Che poi Konè ci sarebbe stato parecchio utile secondo me, avrebbe potuto prendere il posto di Kessiè senza spendere una follia.
Profili di giovani come De Ketelaere, ossia talentuosi anche con un minimo di esperienza internazionale, credo sia il target cui il Milan deve puntare. Già poter acquistare un giocatore come Aaronson del Salisburgo senza rinunciarvi per una manciata di milioni sarebbe uno step in avanti rispetto alla situazione attuale.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Come già detto nei giorni scorsi a me spaventa proprio questo. Cardinale non è appunto il tipo da stare dietro le quinte ed il fatto che, a quanto pare, parli anche italiano lo metterà in una posizione completamente diversa dalla famiglia Singer. Spero che sappia stare al suo posto perchè non vorrei che per un litigio si perdesse qualche pezzo pregiato nel nostro management (ho un nome ben preciso in mente).
> 
> Sul resto anche io penso che proseguiranno il lavoro di Elliott ma rimango perplesso su un cambio societario che nel breve e medio termine non sembra portarci qualcosa in più rispetto alla vecchia proprietà. Leggono che "possono valorizzare lo stadio" ma intanto questo stadio non c'è e non sappiamo se e quando si farà. Nella migliore e più ottimistica delle ipotesi parliamo di 2027-2028. Quindi in questi 5/6 anni in attesa che arrivino i ricavi da stadio che si fa?
> 
> *Il discorso sulla media company è complesso perchè dati empirici (Deloitte se interessa a qualcuno) mostrano che nel calcio, ma vale anche per altri sport, ormai i brand dei club sono in "declino" rispetto alla potenza del brand delle singole stelle. Un Mbappe oggi ha giovani fan che a seconda di dove lui andrà a giocare cambieranno il loro tifo ed infatti non è un caso che il PSG si sia messo così a 90 per trattenerlo. Ok che sono scialacquatori di professione ma c'è una razionalità nella loro follia.*


Si sembra sia cosi. Perlomeno è quello che si legge un po' ovunque.

Poi pero lo spettacolo delle decine di migliaia di tifosi visti allo stadio in queste ultime partite, con coreografie da mozzare il fiato che hanno fatto il giro del mondo... le migliaia di Reggio, dentro e fuori lo stadio... le migliaia in giro ovunque, le migliaia a Casa Milan e Piazza Duomo... l'entusiasmo folle dei tifosi...

Le milioni di visualizzazioni sui profili della società... le centinaia di video che girano sui social...

Tutto questo spinge a pensare il contrario, sempre parlando di dati empirici. Il discorso forse vale per PSG o City, per il Milan non credo che valga allo stesso modo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me stanno benissimo quei colpi alla Tonali, tomori, etc..
> 
> Ma vorrei anche un milan che se poi c'è da prendere Vlahovic caccia anche i 70 milioni, perché li vale
> 
> Invece questo non succede e si spera che Origi non sia un flop e che Giroud tenga botta pure l'anno prossimo


ma tu parti dal presupposto che vlahovic valga 70M in più di origi, ma non credo sia così.
non so neanche se vlahovic vale più di origi sinceramente, lo vedremo. perchè sono molto diversi e difficilmente paragonabili.
per non parlare di kalulu de ligt.
quindi quando i soldi non ci sono bisogna fare di necessità virtù.

dopotutto elio non è che si intasca nulla, semplicemente aggiunge poco.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la chiusura con Elliott è vicina. Il fondo Usa vuole tornare nell'elite del calcio, ma niente spese folli. Subito un grande nome. Questa la filosofia di Cardinale, già ampiamente riferita:"Si dice che per vincere bisogna spendere un sacco di soldi, ma perché? Io dico che bisogna essere più intelligenti degli altri e non sacrificare il denaro"
> 
> Il metodo Cardinale non sembra prevedere spese pazze. Giovani e dati Gli aspiranti nuovi padroni del Milan proseguiranno insomma il lavoro fatto in questi anni dal Fondo Elliott senza stravolgerlo: dovrebbe essere confermato il gruppo dirigente attuale, sia sul campo che dietro le scrivanie. Il focus resterà sui giovani, anche se potrebbe esserci un grande acquisto iniziale per rafforzare la squadra che ha vinto lo scudetto e renderla competitiva anche in Europa, prossimo step da compiere. Ma, vedendo come vengono gestite le altre proprietà sportive del gruppo, si può intuire che resterà forte l’attenzione sui giocatori giovani cercandoli in giro per il mondo, con la volontà di formare top player invece di ingaggiarli già pronti (e costosi). Quindi, attenzione al settore dello scouting, anche se non soltanto su questo: *Redbird vede nel Milan le potenzialità di un marchio storico come i New York Yankees*, perciò probabilmente non replicherà del tuttola gestione del Tolosa, presa nella Ligue 2. Campioni Anche perché il Milan è la squadra che ha appena vinto lo scudetto e ha un palmares fra i più ricchi del mondo. E anche grazie al Milan il fondo di Cardinale punta a compiere un altro balzo nel mondo dello sport. Attualmente RedBird gestisce 6 miliardi di dollari che a breve saliranno a 11, quindi ha il capitale necessario da impiegare nell’operazione con Elliott che si chiuderà in tempi brevissimi. Come gli attuali proprietari, RedBird punterà a operazioni graduali, per riportare il Milan in alto anche in Champions dopo tanti anni di vuoto. Un vuoto che ai tifosi è apparso cosmico, ma le peripezie precedenti e il successo attuale dimostrano come sia inutile tentare di prende- re scorciatoie. Neppure RedBird le prenderà, però se ha deciso di investire oltre un miliardo sul club rossonero non lo ha fatto per vivacchiare senza speranza in campo internazionale. Perché il Milan aveva costruito il suo fascino sulle coppe, e sono quelli i successi che potranno far crescere ancora il valore di un marchio che si sta ritrovando. Il prossimo passo sarà un posto fisso fra i top club d’Europa.
> 
> *TS: le priorità di Redbird sono le seguenti: chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club in tempi brevi, creare un network di club calcistici e poi subito i rinnovi di Maldini, Massara e Leao. La trattativa è ai dettagli, ma come può accadere in questi casi, finchè non ci sarà la firma definitiva dei contratti di cessione e il successivo closing, non si può dare nulla per certo. Non si respira aria tesa, come invece era stato nelle ultime settimane con Investcorp, **ma la conclusione di questa trattativa dovrà arrivare in tempo utile non solo per il mercato, ma anche **per rinnovare i contratti dei dirigenti. *


Saremo i capi fila, fra qualche anno la maggior parte userà il nostro modo operando.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Maggio 2022)

Quindi,da ciò che trapela questi hanno lo stesso patrimonio di Commisso...


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quello succederebbe anche se arrivassero questi a spendere vagonate di milioni.
> Piatek Paqueta Pipita Caldara... di casi recenti ne abbiamo vissuti fin troppi. Spendere tanto non comporta necessariamente rinforzare la squadra, come spendere poco non comporta necessariamente indebolirla.
> 
> Insomma se non siamo convinti noi che il buon lavoro e le buone idee pagano, dopo quello che stiamo vivendo in questi giorni...
> ...


Anche per me la squadra ha una base ottima, sempre detto.. Abbiamo puntato su qualità e giovani, adesso c'è davvero una situazione perfetta..
Ma appunto, sapremo fate lo step in più?
Perché sento che vogliamo competere in Europa.. Ma lo sappiamo che abbiamo dei buchi scoperti.. Prendiamo per buono Origi.. Ma a destra se mi si presentano con Berardi o Deulofeu mi casca l'uccello.. Idem se l'anno prossimo si riparte da Diaz.. A meno che adili non sia già pronto e Diaz torni una riserva..
Poi andrei anche su un vice Theo anche di esperienza ma degno di giocare.. Ballo è parso davvero una ciofeca impresentabile..


----------



## -Lionard- (25 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si sembra sia cosi. Perlomeno è quello che si legge un po' ovunque.
> 
> Poi pero lo spettacolo delle decine di migliaia di tifosi visti allo stadio in queste ultime partite, con coreografie da mozzare il fiato che hanno fatto il giro del mondo... le migliaia di Reggio, dentro e fuori lo stadio... le migliaia in giro ovunque, le migliaia a Casa Milan e Piazza Duomo... l'entusiasmo folle dei tifosi...
> 
> ...


Ma i tifosi veri non fanno testo, noi seguiremmo il Milan pur con Bocchetti in difesa, Poli a centrocampo e Destro titolare e....lo abbiamo fatto! 

Qui si parla invece dei ragazzini, di quelli che non dico il Milan di Ancelotti ma neanche quello di Allegri hanno visto. Sono quelli che secondo i vari Ceferin e Infantino stanno smettendo di seguire il calcio ma restano attivi sui social a condividere le challenge dei vari giocatori. I miei dubbi nascono dal fatto che per generare certi ricavi purtroppo devi avere anche giocatori che siano stelle planetarie e quelle oggi sono inaccessibili. Gazidis infatti non ne ha mai parlato, preferendo concentrarsi sugli aspetti più puramente commerciali, e sono curioso, non necessariamente scettico, di cosa voglia fare Redbird in questo senso. 

Infatti quasi quasi mi dispiace che Elliott se ne vada ora che i Singer hanno potuto "toccare con mano", come direbbe Rino, cosa significhi fare parte del Milan perchè secondo me ora ne hanno una percezione totalmente diversa. Anzi, avrei approfittato delle precarie condizioni di Gordon sul bus per fargli firmare un paio di contratti che avrebbero sistemato la rosa.


----------



## Milo (25 Maggio 2022)

Certo se oltre a botman sanchez e origi ci sparano 50 per il trequartista e 50 per l’esterno destro non avremo di che lamentarci…

l’anno dopo devi “solo” comprare una punta mondiale e ciao a tutti


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma tu parti dal presupposto che vlahovic valga 70M in più di origi, ma non credo sia così.
> non so neanche se vlahovic vale più di origi sinceramente, lo vedremo. perchè sono molto diversi e difficilmente paragonabili.
> per non parlare di kalulu di ligt.
> quindi quando i soldi non ci sono bisogna fare di necessità virtù.
> ...


In serie a Dusan 25 gol li fa in ciabatte e questo fa una differenza enorme..
A noi un bomber così serviva eccome


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In serie a Dusan 25 gol li fa in ciabatte e questo fa una differenza enorme..
> A noi un bomber così serviva eccome


probabile ma intanto in 6 mesi ne ha fatti 7. contro i 17 che ha fatto a firenze.
questa storia delle ciabatte la sento spesso ma alla fine non si verifica mai.
quel che voglio dire è che non è un brocco ma che magari dipendeva anche dal modo di giocare della fiore...
io non lo vedo uno da 75+12 di commissioni, e non vedo neanche origi uno da singola cifra in A, se gioca con continuità ed in una squadra che lo mette in condizione di far bene (e questo lo dobbiamo verificare).
io mi tengo origi a zero e gli lascio vlahovic a 90 perchè poi i soldi finiscono e noi ne abbiamo pochi.


----------



## milanandlove (25 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Quindi,da ciò che trapela questi hanno lo stesso patrimonio di Commisso...


Non hanno di certo la struttura di Investcorp.


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me stanno benissimo quei colpi alla Tonali, tomori, etc..
> 
> Ma vorrei anche un milan che se poi c'è da prendere Vlahovic caccia anche i 70 milioni, perché li vale
> 
> Invece questo non succede e si spera che Origi non sia un flop e che Giroud tenga botta pure l'anno prossimo


Per ora resto ancora convinto che il Vlahovic lo dobbiamo prendere prima che si chiami Vlahovic. Per ora, che poi se fosse l'unica esigenza della squadra allora si potrebbe anche fare, ma visto che da noi c'é sempre del lavoro da fare allora dovrà aspettare. Oppure, per esempio si passa per il player trading, da cui non si scappa, ma é importante che le cose si facciano con intelligenza.

Che poi parliamoci chiaro, per quanto c'é la meniamo fatturiamo ancora poco più di 300M e veniamo da una perdita cumulata in dieci anni che andrà a superare i 900M. Noi non siamo mai stati un club sano, non sappiamo neanche cosa voglia dire, come per esempio lo é stato il Napoli che ha potuto permettersi Oshimen perché per anni ha fatto le cose in modo intelligente e quando ha dovuto sborsare 60M per il Nigeriano non ha avuto problemi. Noi potenzialmente siamo molto superiori, pensiamo a diventare sani, restare competitivi e ancora per un po' continuare sulla falsa riga dei Tomori e Theo, e poi sicuramente ci sarà l'opportunità di investire cifre significative a fare un colpo da urlo ogni due anni (che é la filosofia per Bayern e Liverpool per citare due club che prendo ad esempio).

Purtroppo non si scappa dalla realtà, capisco e mi immedesimo in tutti i tifosi. Saro' il primo a criticare il mercato se dovessi vedere qualcosa che non mi piace


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì ok ma ci sta un limite a tutto, non poter chiudere per 3 mln l'acquisto di un giocatore è eccessivo. Che poi Konè ci sarebbe stato parecchio utile secondo me, avrebbe potuto prendere il posto di Kessiè senza spendere una follia.
> Profili di giovani come De Ketelaere, ossia talentuosi anche con un minimo di esperienza internazionale, credo sia il target cui il Milan deve puntare. Già poter acquistare un giocatore come Aaronson del Salisburgo senza rinunciarvi per una manciata di milioni sarebbe uno step in avanti rispetto alla situazione attuale.


Si di nomi appetibili nel panorama Europeo c'é ne sono tantissimi, un Milan campione fa gola a molti procuratori e giovani, dobbiamo sfruttare questo momento. Abbiamo tutti i requisiti per attirare da noi veramente dei signor giocatori, giovani e non. Il progetto Milan sarà sulla bocca di tutti, ed attenzione perché prima fare affari con noi era come dare il contentino al cane dormiente, ora con un Milan ambizioso e affamato le big non ti cederanno cosi facilmente il Tomori di turno permettendoti di provarlo gratuitamente. Già si stanno mangiando le mani a Londra.

Sugli affari che sono saltati per 3 milioni non riesco a crederci, su Faivre ad esempio é stato detto di tutto e di più dai giornalisti, salvo poi scoprire che il motivo dell'abbandono é un altro. Poi considera che l'anno scorso non avevamo lo stesso appeal che abbiamo adesso, anche nel vivaio mi aspetto e sarebbe doveroso fare almeno 3 colpi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si di nomi appetibili nel panorama Europeo c'é ne sono tantissimi, un Milan campione fa gola a molti procuratori e giovani, dobbiamo sfruttare questo momento. Abbiamo tutti i requisiti per attirare da noi veramente dei signor giocatori, giovani e non. Il progetto Milan sarà sulla bocca di tutti, ed attenzione perché prima fare affari con noi era come dare il contentino al cane dormiente, ora con un Milan ambizioso e affamato le big non ti cederanno cosi facilmente il Tomori di turno permettendoti di provarlo gratuitamente. Già si stanno mangiando le mani a Londra.
> 
> Sugli affari che sono saltati per 3 milioni non riesco a crederci, su Faivre ad esempio é stato detto di tutto e di più dai giornalisti, salvo poi scoprire che il motivo dell'abbandono é un altro. Poi considera che l'anno scorso non avevamo lo stesso appeal che abbiamo adesso, anche nel vivaio mi aspetto e sarebbe doveroso fare almeno 3 colpi.


Io invece sono assolutamente convinto che tre milioni al Milan facciano saltare acquisti. Hanno ritardato persino l'arrivo di Adli che serviva già l'anno scorso come sostituto del turco per una manciata di mln. Abbiamo giocato con Krunic e Kessiè trequartisti a volte perché non ne avevamo altri.


----------



## R41D3N (25 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Certo se oltre a botman sanchez e origi ci sparano 50 per il trequartista e 50 per l’esterno destro non avremo di che lamentarci…
> 
> l’anno dopo devi “solo” comprare una punta mondiale e ciao a tutti


Per me la priorità è un'altra ed è a centrocampo.
Non illudiamoci di sostituire Kessie con Sanches che se va bene ti gioca 20 partite all'anno o Pobega. Per caratteristiche non c'entrano nulla col buon Franck. Sono due mezz'ali, Sanches molto dinamico e tecnico e Pobega bravo negli inserimenti ma niente di più. A mio parere anzi dovremmo monetizzare con la sua cessione e andare a cercare un profilo migliore. L'integrita ' fisica, la gestione della palla, l'intelligenza tattica, la capacità di andare a coprire le uscite dei terzini e delle mezz'ali e non ultima la bravura anche negli inserimenti e la propensione al gol che ha Franck sono doti rare ed è lì che dobbiamo andare ad intervenire. Non sarà per niente semplice sostituirlo.


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io invece sono assolutamente convinto che tre milioni al Milan facciano saltare acquisti. Hanno ritardato persino l'arrivo di Adli che serviva già l'anno scorso come sostituto del turco per una manciata di mln. Abbiamo giocato con Krunic e Kessiè trequartisti a volte perché non ne avevamo altri.


Il mancato arrivo del trequartista é sicuramente una grande pecca, aggiungo la possibilità di inserireun giovane con caratteristiche completamente diverso da Bakayoko che avrebbe potuto darci un'impronta diversa in partite in cui abbiamo effettivamente fatto fatica.

E su questo li ho criticati a settembre, dare quel ruolo a Maldini voleva dire prendersi determinate responsabilità e neanche le aspegttative di Pioli sono state rispettate. Tutta via é una questione diversa Adli, noi dobbiamo fare queste operazioni e lasciare il giocatore in prestito, credo che si aspettassero altro dal mercato, che poi non si é concretizzato. Le ultime ore del mercato rossonero 2021 sono state veramente da mani nei capelli per organizzazione... 

Anche se fosse, per Faivre si dice che il Milan aveva offerto 14M e che il brest chiedeva 17M, vogliamo credere che in tutto il panorama Europeo non esisteva un profilo simile a 14M? Lo stesso dicasi per Adli, veramente vogliamo dirci che non esisteva un profilo simile a 10M che potesse arrivare subito? Io credo che é stato tutto organizzato male verso la fine, voglio sperare che ci fossero più opzioni oltre ai soli Faivre e Messias che neanche aveva fatto la preparazione (letteralmente senza senso questa operazione, per quanto gli si puo' voler bene).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Il mancato arrivo del trequartista é sicuramente una grande pecca, aggiungo la possibilità di inserireun giovane con caratteristiche completamente diverso da Bakayoko che avrebbe potuto darci un'impronta diversa in partite in cui abbiamo effettivamente fatto fatica.
> 
> E su questo li ho criticati a settembre, dare quel ruolo a Maldini voleva dire prendersi determinate responsabilità e neanche le aspegttative di Pioli sono state rispettate. Tutta via é una questione diversa Adli, noi dobbiamo fare queste operazioni e lasciare il giocatore in prestito, credo che si aspettassero altro dal mercato, che poi non si é concretizzato. Le ultime ore del mercato rossonero 2021 sono state veramente da mani nei capelli per organizzazione...
> 
> Anche se fosse, per Faivre si dice che il Milan aveva offerto 14M e che il brest chiedeva 17M, vogliamo credere che in tutto il panorama Europeo non esisteva un profilo simile a 14M? Lo stesso dicasi per Adli, veramente vogliamo dirci che non esisteva un profilo simile a 10M che potesse arrivare subito? Io credo che é stato tutto organizzato male verso la fine, voglio sperare che ci fossero più opzioni oltre ai soli Faivre e Messias che neanche aveva fatto la preparazione (letteralmente senza senso questa operazione, per quanto gli si puo' voler bene).


Io penso che quando vai in giro con davvero risorse contate come è successo la scorsa estate, chiaramente il margine di manovra è molto ristretto. Magari grazie a Moncada avevano relazioni positivissime per Adli e Faivre, quindi avevano deciso di puntare forte su loro due. Il problema è quando salta tutto per due o tre milioni, in questo son parecchio spazientito perché va bene cercare di tirare sul prezzo ma se poi non devi prendere nessuno quel milione o due la proprietà deve dare l'ok per permetterti di ingaggiare il giocatore. L'impressione è che sui francofoni (francesi e belgi) abbiamo conoscenze più approfondite, quindi andiamo a pescare lí soprattutto. Sui giocatori dell'est Europa meno, forse era più Boban che ne sapeva.


----------



## King of the North (25 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> O sta gente vive sulle nuvole o davvero sono scemi.. Delle due una..
> Nel calcio senza i big money vinci una volta ma non duri mai ad alti livelli.. Vedi Roma, Napoli, bvb, Siviglia etc...
> Indovinare 1-2 anni buoni se becchi i giovani o gli sconosciuti ci sta, ma nessuno ha la palla di vetro.. Prima o poi sbagli i colpi, e al posto di Kalulu prendi un Duarte.. È così per tutti..
> Se non riesci a tenere i big sei destinato a dover sempre ripartire da zero e non aprirai mai nessun ciclo
> ...


Forse però nessuno si è accorto che con Elliott non sono MAI stati venduti i pezzi pregiati per fare cassa. Chi non ha accettato i rinnovi è andato via a zero ma comunque nessuna cessione di lusso. fino ad oggi hanno sempre tenuto in rosa i più forti, come proveranno a fare ora con Leao.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (25 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Il mancato arrivo del trequartista é sicuramente una grande pecca, aggiungo la possibilità di inserireun giovane con caratteristiche completamente diverso da Bakayoko che avrebbe potuto darci un'impronta diversa in partite in cui abbiamo effettivamente fatto fatica.
> 
> E su questo li ho criticati a settembre, dare quel ruolo a Maldini voleva dire prendersi determinate responsabilità e neanche le aspegttative di Pioli sono state rispettate. Tutta via é una questione diversa Adli, noi dobbiamo fare queste operazioni e lasciare il giocatore in prestito, credo che si aspettassero altro dal mercato, che poi non si é concretizzato. Le ultime ore del mercato rossonero 2021 sono state veramente da mani nei capelli per organizzazione...
> 
> Anche se fosse, per Faivre si dice che il Milan aveva offerto 14M e che il brest chiedeva 17M, vogliamo credere che in tutto il panorama Europeo non esisteva un profilo simile a 14M? Lo stesso dicasi per Adli, veramente vogliamo dirci che non esisteva un profilo simile a 10M che potesse arrivare subito? Io credo che é stato tutto organizzato male verso la fine, voglio sperare che ci fossero più opzioni oltre ai soli Faivre e Messias che neanche aveva fatto la preparazione (letteralmente senza senso questa operazione, per quanto gli si puo' voler bene).


Secondo me l'errore è stato a monte l'anno scorso: si facevano forti delle 0 offerte per il turco, che avrebbe effettivamente rinnovato se non fosse esploso il cuore di Eriksen. Da lì poi è stata una caccia senza fine, con la morale che han preso Messias che manco lo sostituiva. Quest'anno però non c'è più da fare consolidamento e sostituzione ai livelli dell'anno scorso, i conti sono migliorati, il budget si alza di pari passo coi ricavi (è finanza base) e anche l'appetibilità del club è appena schizzata alle stelle a parte i super top mondo (che non vengono in Italia a prescindere se non per svernare). Se piazzano entro il ritiro Origi, Botman e Sanches, più i già certi Pobega e Adli, poi hanno 2 mesi per prendere un esterno destro forte e basta, più le operazioni di contorno (sistemare il parco portieri di riserva e ts di riserva).


----------



## Shmuk (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi 150 anni di calcio, tutti fessi. E' arrivato il genio. Dall'ammerega.



Ti capisco, però abbiamo appena sperimentato che un ebreo-ameregano di uno spregevole fondo succhiasoldi, e a detta di molti col braccino, in tre annetti ci ha portati al vertice nazionale (e a vincere) da che rantolavamo. Un pò di credito gli va concesso...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (25 Maggio 2022)

Per me tutte le questioni non sussistono più di tanto: Redbird proseguirà sulla falsariga di Elliott, con la differenza che ormai il pareggio di bilancio è in vista, i ricavi aumentano costantemente da quandi siamo tornati una squadra seria, debiti non ce ne sono, quindi va bene con la crescita step by step. Se no fai come l'Inter, che vince uno scudetto alla Cragnotti e Sensi e poi deve ridimensionare o compri figurine come la Juve, che ha dominato nel nulla e appena sono tornate un attimo competitive Milan e Inter ha smesso di vincere, sarà un caso.


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io penso che quando vai in giro con davvero risorse contate come è successo la scorsa estate, chiaramente il margine di manovra è molto ristretto. Magari grazie a Moncada avevano relazioni positivissime per Adli e Faivre, quindi avevano deciso di puntare forte su loro due. Il problema è quando salta tutto per due o tre milioni, in questo son parecchio spazientito perché va bene cercare di tirare sul prezzo ma se poi non devi prendere nessuno quel milione o due la proprietà deve dare l'ok per permetterti di ingaggiare il giocatore. L'impressione è che sui francofoni (francesi e belgi) abbiamo conoscenze più approfondite, quindi andiamo a pescare lí soprattutto. Sui giocatori dell'est Europa meno, forse era più Boban che ne sapeva.


Si ma Moncada gliene avrebbe dovuti fare 5-6 di relazioni positive, siamo per caso ritornati ai tempi del condor? Dove o é X o niente. Questa era una cosa che non sopportavo, una società seria e soprattutto senza disponibilità deve saper avere almeno 3-4 alternative per ruolo durante il mercato. Non scherziamo, se cosi non fosse comincerei ad avere paura per il futuro.

Proprio perché ho troppa stima per Maldini e la nostra dirigenza credo che si puntasse al pesce grosso che si é tirato indietro, di conseguenza l'ultima settimana é stata contraddistinta da Faivre-Messias. un teatrino non degno di quella che é stata la nostra programmazione il 90% delle volte. 

Beh, si impara anche cosi


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Maggio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ti capisco, però abbiamo appena sperimentato che un ebreo-ameregano di uno spregevole fondo succhiasoldi, e a detta di molti col braccino, in tre annetti ci ha portati al vertice nazionale (e a vincere) da che rantolavamo. Un pò di credito gli va concesso...


Noi non abbiamo vinto per una volontà della proprietà (non hanno voluto contenere i costi e VINCERE). Abbiamo vinto perché Maldini, Ibra, Pioli e tutti i ragazzi hanno avuto un'ambizione straordinaria. Questi ragazzi sono stati pazzeschi ma la proprietà ha davvero pochi meriti. Si sono limitati a dire "oltre a questo stipendio non si va", "oltre a questo budget non andate".
Penso che la vittoria non fosse tra le prerogative. Poi per carità è solo un mio pensiero e magari sbaglio


----------



## Shmuk (25 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Noi non abbiamo vinto per una volontà della proprietà (non hanno voluto contenere i costi e VINCERE). Abbiamo vinto perché Maldini, Ibra, Pioli e tutti i ragazzi hanno avuto un'ambizione straordinaria. Questi ragazzi sono stati pazzeschi ma la proprietà ha davvero pochi meriti. Si sono limitati a dire "oltre a questo stipendio non si va", "oltre a questo budget non andate".
> Penso che la vittoria non fosse tra le prerogative. Poi per carità è solo un mio pensiero e magari sbaglio



A monte c'è Elliott, che ha messo lì gli uomini giusti, e ristrutturato un club sull'orlo del baratro fognario cinese. Come disse una volta Giulio Cesare a un timoniere che lo doveva trasportare per nave: _tu porti Cesare e la sua fortuna...  _


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Maggio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> A monte c'è Elliott, che ha messo lì gli uomini giusti, e ristrutturato un club sull'orlo del baratro fognario cinese. Come disse una volta Giulio Cesare a un timoniere che lo doveva trasportare per nave: _tu porti Cesare e la sua fortuna... _


Si ce ne sarebbe da parlare anche li. Resto comunque della mia opinione e grazie al cielo Boban si è immolato per evitarci il Ragnarok


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Secondo me l'errore è stato a monte l'anno scorso: si facevano forti delle 0 offerte per il turco, che avrebbe effettivamente rinnovato se non fosse esploso il cuore di Eriksen. Da lì poi è stata una caccia senza fine, con la morale che han preso Messias che manco lo sostituiva. Quest'anno però non c'è più da fare consolidamento e sostituzione ai livelli dell'anno scorso, i conti sono migliorati, il budget si alza di pari passo col budget (è finanza base) e anche l'appetibilità del club è appena schizzata alle stelle a parte i super top mondo (che non vengono in Italia a prescindere se non per svernare). Se piazzano entro il ritiro Origi, Botman e Sanches, più i già certi Pobega e Adli, poi hanno 2 mesi per prendere un esterno destro forte e basta, più le operazioni di contorno (sistemare il parco portieri di riserva e ts di riserva).


Beh dai, quest'anno niente scuse allora  . Abbiamo avuto un anno intero per poter programmare. Sicuramente é un'attenuante quelle del turco, ma anche in quel caso spero e credo che un club come il Milan debba poter mettere in conto determinate dinamiche sui rinnovi e anche sulle cessioni e non rimanere ostaggio di certi personaggi. Per Donnarumma infatti ci siamo comportati in maniera stupenda, facendo anche saltare il banco per certi punti di vista.

Mi spiego, se domani come si dice viene il PSG e ci offre 130M per Leao sarebbe difficile dire di no, e il Milan deve avere già pronti 3-4 profili già pronti per poterlo rimpiazzare, idem Theo. Niente ormai é sicuro.


----------



## sunburn (25 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Mi spiego, se domani come si dice viene il PSG e ci offre 130M per Leao sarebbe difficile dire di no, e il Milan deve avere già pronti 3-4 profili già pronti per poterlo rimpiazzare, idem Theo. Niente ormai é sicuro.


Non condivido questa filosofia. Io voglio un Milan che, se viene il PSG offrendo 130 milioni per Leao, possa fare una sonora pernacchia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Forse però nessuno si è accorto che con Elliott non sono MAI stati venduti i pezzi pregiati per fare cassa. Chi non ha accettato i rinnovi è andato via a zero ma comunque nessuna cessione di lusso. fino ad oggi hanno sempre tenuto in rosa i più forti, come proveranno a fare ora con Leao.


Come già detto prima.. Posso anche non cedere i big, ma se senza fare cassa poi devo andare in giro con Messias e Diaz e il 9 preso sempre a zero di fatto è la stessa cosa.. Significa non poter investire.. Idem non poter blindare i gioielli..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Beh dai, quest'anno niente scuse allora  . Abbiamo avuto un anno intero per poter programmare. Sicuramente é un'attenuante quelle del turco, ma anche in quel caso spero e credo che un club come il Milan debba poter mettere in conto determinate dinamiche sui rinnovi e anche sulle cessioni e non rimanere ostaggio di certi personaggi. Per Donnarumma infatti ci siamo comportati in maniera stupenda, facendo anche saltare il banco per certi punti di vista.
> 
> Mi spiego, se domani come si dice viene il PSG e ci offre 130M per Leao sarebbe difficile dire di no, e il Milan deve avere già pronti 3-4 profili già pronti per poterlo rimpiazzare, idem Theo. Niente ormai é sicuro.


Ma io francamente mi auguro che non sia come quello che sostieni nell'ultimo paragrafo. Il Milan ha messo dei tasselli importanti, ma occhio che davanti Leao è l'unica certezza che abbiamo. Pensare che sia facile da sostituire con altri è secondo me utopia. Se lo sostituisci male poi potresti ritrovarti fuori dalla zona Champions. Nelle sei vittorie conclusive di fine stagione Leao in tutte le partite ha fatto o gol o assist decisivi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Forse però nessuno si è accorto che con Elliott non sono MAI stati venduti i pezzi pregiati per fare cassa. Chi non ha accettato i rinnovi è andato via a zero ma comunque nessuna cessione di lusso. fino ad oggi hanno sempre tenuto in rosa i più forti, come proveranno a fare ora con Leao.


si però non avevamo "lussi" da cedere.
questo è il 1o anno dove abbiamo qualcosa di appetibile.


----------



## Gamma (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la chiusura con Elliott è vicina. Il fondo Usa vuole tornare nell'elite del calcio, ma niente spese folli. Subito un grande nome. Questa la filosofia di Cardinale, già ampiamente riferita:"Si dice che per vincere bisogna spendere un sacco di soldi, ma perché? Io dico che bisogna essere più intelligenti degli altri e non sacrificare il denaro"
> 
> Il metodo Cardinale non sembra prevedere spese pazze. Giovani e dati Gli aspiranti nuovi padroni del Milan proseguiranno insomma il lavoro fatto in questi anni dal Fondo Elliott senza stravolgerlo: dovrebbe essere confermato il gruppo dirigente attuale, sia sul campo che dietro le scrivanie. Il focus resterà sui giovani, anche se potrebbe esserci un grande acquisto iniziale per rafforzare la squadra che ha vinto lo scudetto e renderla competitiva anche in Europa, prossimo step da compiere. Ma, vedendo come vengono gestite le altre proprietà sportive del gruppo, si può intuire che resterà forte l’attenzione sui giocatori giovani cercandoli in giro per il mondo, con la volontà di formare top player invece di ingaggiarli già pronti (e costosi). Quindi, attenzione al settore dello scouting, anche se non soltanto su questo: *Redbird vede nel Milan le potenzialità di un marchio storico come i New York Yankees*, perciò probabilmente non replicherà del tuttola gestione del Tolosa, presa nella Ligue 2. Campioni Anche perché il Milan è la squadra che ha appena vinto lo scudetto e ha un palmares fra i più ricchi del mondo. E anche grazie al Milan il fondo di Cardinale punta a compiere un altro balzo nel mondo dello sport. Attualmente RedBird gestisce 6 miliardi di dollari che a breve saliranno a 11, quindi ha il capitale necessario da impiegare nell’operazione con Elliott che si chiuderà in tempi brevissimi. Come gli attuali proprietari, RedBird punterà a operazioni graduali, per riportare il Milan in alto anche in Champions dopo tanti anni di vuoto. Un vuoto che ai tifosi è apparso cosmico, ma le peripezie precedenti e il successo attuale dimostrano come sia inutile tentare di prende- re scorciatoie. Neppure RedBird le prenderà, però se ha deciso di investire oltre un miliardo sul club rossonero non lo ha fatto per vivacchiare senza speranza in campo internazionale. Perché il Milan aveva costruito il suo fascino sulle coppe, e sono quelli i successi che potranno far crescere ancora il valore di un marchio che si sta ritrovando. Il prossimo passo sarà un posto fisso fra i top club d’Europa.
> 
> *TS: le priorità di Redbird sono le seguenti: chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club in tempi brevi, creare un network di club calcistici e poi subito i rinnovi di Maldini, Massara e Leao. La trattativa è ai dettagli, ma come può accadere in questi casi, finchè non ci sarà la firma definitiva dei contratti di cessione e il successivo closing, non si può dare nulla per certo. Non si respira aria tesa, come invece era stato nelle ultime settimane con Investcorp, **ma la conclusione di questa trattativa dovrà arrivare in tempo utile non solo per il mercato, ma anche **per rinnovare i contratti dei dirigenti. *


Bisognerebbe capire cosa si intende per "spese folli". Io non chiedo acquisti da 150 mln a giocatore, né tantomeno 100.

L'unico aspetto che mi interessa è che ci sia meno rigidità con il monte ingaggi (se la squadra continua a far bene ed a portare coppe a casa, è giusto che i giocatori chiave guadagnino di più) e che si dia continuità al progetto sportivo in atto da 2 anni: giovani talenti e uomini giusti al posto giusto.

Mandare avanti il progetto con un budget più alto del 50% sarebbe già una grande cosa (invece di spendere 70 mln a sessione, spenderne 100).

Questa estate ne capiremo di più.
Chiudere Botman, Sanches e Origi ufficialmente, e rinnovare Leao, sono i primi passi che dovrà compiere questa dirigenza.


----------



## King of the North (25 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si però non avevamo "lussi" da cedere.
> questo è il 1o anno dove abbiamo qualcosa di appetibile.


Theo, Kessie, Leao, Bennacer…


----------



## King of the North (25 Maggio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe capire cosa si intende per "spese folli". Io non chiedo acquisti da 150 mln a giocatore, né tantomeno 100.
> 
> L'unico aspetto che mi interessa è che ci sia meno rigidità con il monte ingaggi (se la squadra continua a far bene ed a portare coppe a casa, è giusto che i giocatori chiave guadagnino di più) e che si dia continuità al progetto sportivo in atto da 2 anni: giovani talenti e uomini giusti al posto giusto.
> 
> ...


Tutto deve essere rapportato al fatturato. Non si tratta di decidere a tavolino quanto spendere i più, l’obiettivo della società è andare in pari col bilancio. Ciò significa che per spendere di più bisogna guadagnare di più.


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Maggio 2022)

Fossi in redbird prenderei savic per farmi vedere bene dalla piazza. Poi tutto il resto che viene e grasso che cola.


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non condivido questa filosofia. Io voglio un Milan che, se viene il PSG offrendo 130 milioni per Leao, possa fare una sonora pernacchia.





7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma io francamente mi auguro che non sia come quello che sostieni nell'ultimo paragrafo. Il Milan ha messo dei tasselli importanti, ma occhio che davanti Leao è l'unica certezza che abbiamo. Pensare che sia facile da sostituire con altri è secondo me utopia. Se lo sostituisci male poi potresti ritrovarti fuori dalla zona Champions. Nelle sei vittorie conclusive di fine stagione Leao in tutte le partite ha fatto o gol o assist decisivi.



Eh capisco non faccia piacere signori, ma é cosi che si deve ragionare ormai.

Per esempio Theo é voluto restare e non ci ha neanche pensato più di tanto, tutte le sue dichiarazioni fino ad oggi non fanno intendere niente di diverso. Infatti é stato semplicissimo, soprattutto per uno che farebbe veramente gola a moltissime squadre, uno che guadagnava molto poco ed ha performato bene dal primo giorno, uno che non avrebbe difficoltà a prendere il doppio altrove.

Noi abbiamo una sola arma contro chi fattura il triplo di noi o contro chi ha uno stato dietro, si chiama Mulino Bianco Milan. Chi vuole restare é il benvenuto, noi non cacciamo nessuno, ma la porta é aperta altro che pernacchia 

Se il 3 Luglio viene il PSG ed offre 130M a noi e 10 a Leao. Il giocatore si mette a forzare la mano, allora che fai?
Non esiste tenerlo e magari lasciarlo andare via 0 visto che sappiamo bene che a 10M (giustamente per ora) da noi non ci arriva nessuno, a parte che se sono vere queste offerte gli stringo la mano e lo ringrazio, la vera valutazione di Rafa ad oggi é tra i 70M e gli 80M, ad essere generosi.

Io ci metto la mano sul fuoco che é molto più probabile che ne usciamo più forti di prima.

Fa sempre paura eh, ma sapete citarmi un esempio di grande squadra che non sia passata per il "sacrificio" dei loro migliori giocatori? Senza fare nomi che non c'entrano nulla o che sono sempre state grandi senza cadere disgraziamente. Chi é quella squadra che si é fatta strada nel calcio che conta senza cessioni illustri? Penso all'Atletico, al Liverpool, alla Juve ed in maniera minore (non paragonabile) a molte altre squadre che si sono fatte un nome rispettabile.


----------



## Gamma (25 Maggio 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Tutto deve essere rapportato al fatturato. Non si tratta di decidere a tavolino quanto spendere i più, l’obiettivo della società è andare in pari col bilancio. Ciò significa che per spendere di più bisogna guadagnare di più.



Se si vuole avere la cinghia stretta e autofinanziarsi al 100% è così, ma mettere qualcosina in più è del tutto lecito, anche perché siamo già messi molto bene a livello di bilancio.

Poi con la CL stabile e qualche buon piazzamento arriveranno anche sponsor migliori.

L'importante è che si dia continuità al progetto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Eh capisco non faccia piacere signori, ma é cosi che si deve ragionare ormai.
> 
> Per esempio Theo é voluto restare e non ci ha neanche pensato più di tanto, tutte le sue dichiarazioni fino ad oggi non fanno intendere niente di diverso. Infatti é stato semplicissimo, soprattutto per uno che farebbe veramente gola a moltissime squadre, uno che guadagnava molto poco ed ha performato bene dal primo giorno, uno che non avrebbe difficoltà a prendere il doppio altrove.
> 
> ...


Io su questo punto, ossia non cedere Leao, sono piuttosto intransigente e i motivi sono molteplici:
1) è l'unico decente che hai davanti. I suoi strappi ci hanno permesso di vincere partite che a mio parere sarebbero rimaste sullo 0-0. Nelle ultime partite è stato determinante, il vuoto tecnico che lascerebbe sarebbe difficile da colmare.
2) non c'è urgenza di una sua cessione, i conti ora sono a posto.
3) cosa penseranno non tanto i tifosi, ma soprattutto gli sponsor se il Milan cedesse il suo uomo copertina, l'unico giocatore offensivo davvero appetibile alle grandi squadre? Occorre tenerseli certi giocatori se vogliamo che gli sponsor importanti tornino a investire nel Milan.
4) non hai un settore giovanile solido alle spalle che ti consente di stare tranquillo con una cessione del portoghese. Il Milan non ha i Pedri, gli Ansu Fati che ti consentono comunque di centrare il quarto posto se la stagione va male. Se finisci l'anno prossimo fuori dalla zona Champions per aver venduto il miglior giocatore che hai, poi ti mangi i gomiti. Ci ricordiamo cosa hanno determinato le cessioni di Ibra e Thiago nel Milan di Berlusconi. 
Se ti offrono tanti soldi, si vedrà, ma di base sono molto contrario in questo momento a permettere a Leao una dipartita verso lidi più remunerati.


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io su questo punto, ossia non cedere Leao, sono piuttosto intransigente e i motivi sono molteplici:
> 1) è l'unico decente che hai davanti. I suoi strappi ci hanno permesso di vincere partite che a mio parere sarebbero rimaste sullo 0-0. Nelle ultime partite è stato determinante, il vuoto tecnico che lascerebbe sarebbe difficile da colmare.
> 2) non c'è urgenza di una sua cessione, i conti ora sono a posto.
> 3) cosa penseranno non tanto i tifosi, ma soprattutto gli sponsor se il Milan cedesse il suo uomo copertina, l'unico giocatore offensivo davvero appetibile alle grandi squadre? Occorre tenerseli certi giocatori se vogliamo che gli sponsor importanti tornino a investire nel Milan.
> ...


Tutti punti smentiti dalla storia, se si guarda agli esempi virtuosi che dovremmo seguiri e che ti ho citato prima


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Tutti punti smentiti dalla storia, se si guarda agli esempi virtuosi che dovremmo seguiri e che ti ho citato prima


Qui non si può continuare, serve un topic apposito. Le squadre che hai citato sono squadre che hanno una forza economica non indifferente e son riuscite a sostituire un campione quando già avevano una squadra rodata e affermata alle spalle. Noi non siamo, nella posizione attuale, nella condizione di vendere un giocatore così decisivo senza risentirne. Ne sono piuttosto convinto, anche perchè Leao può crescere ancora di rendimento, non lo venderesti neanche al suo apice. Sarebbe una operazione suicida, fatta solo per mantenere la coerenza del tetto ingaggi. 
Per tornare al discorso di Redbird secondo me non esiste una "ricetta" per il successo senza investire. Se si ritiene possibile che il Milan torni stabilmente ai vertici del calcio europeo con una proprietà che non investe, secondo me si commette un grosso errore. Gli elementi che nel calcio incidono fortemente sul fatturato sono noti e sono correlati strettamente alla presenza di giocatori di copertina. Diciamo che condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente per tornare ai vertici permanentemente è una proprietà che investa. Non smiliardare eh.. ma dovrà investire.


----------



## Marcex7 (25 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> O sta gente vive sulle nuvole o davvero sono scemi.. Delle due una..
> Nel calcio senza i big money vinci una volta ma non duri mai ad alti livelli.. Vedi Roma, Napoli, bvb, Siviglia etc...
> Indovinare 1-2 anni buoni se becchi i giovani o gli sconosciuti ci sta, ma nessuno ha la palla di vetro.. Prima o poi sbagli i colpi, e al posto di Kalulu prendi un Duarte.. È così per tutti..
> Se non riesci a tenere i big sei destinato a dover sempre ripartire da zero e non aprirai mai nessun ciclo
> ...


Più chiaro di così


----------



## Marcex7 (25 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Cedere per fare cassa? Non lo abbiamo fatto coi bilanci disastrati ereditati da Elliott, perchè lo dovremmo fare adesso?
> 
> Vedo che questi di Redbird spaventano proprio. Sembra che prendano il Milan a 1,3 miliardi (potenzialmente 1,8) per indebolirci e smantellare tutto. Io non mi sbilancio, per il momento cerco piu che altro di capire cosa abbiano in mente, ma mi chiedo da dove nasca sempre tutto questo pessimismo, tra l'altro pochi giorni dopo uno scudetto vinto da una proprietà con cui secondo molti non avremmo mai vinto nulla.
> 
> Quello di trattenere i big è un discorso piu ampio e bisogna vedere i casi specifici. Finora, direi che aver perso i presunti "big" ci ha rafforzato anziche indebolirci, ma certamente hai ragione, quelli come Leao per dire bisogna trovare il modo di tenerli a lungo per proseguire il ciclo che abbiamo appena aperto.


È il minimo essere scettici..basta che ascolti quello che dicono e come operano.
Senza investimenti non ci entri nelle top 8 in Europa,non lo dico io ma parlano i numeri.
Elliott ha fatto il suo e lo ha fatto bene.Ora ci serviva qualcuno che aprisse i rubinetti,non un altro Elliott


----------



## Pit96 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la chiusura con Elliott è vicina. Il fondo Usa vuole tornare nell'elite del calcio, ma niente spese folli. Subito un grande nome. Questa la filosofia di Cardinale, già ampiamente riferita:"Si dice che per vincere bisogna spendere un sacco di soldi, ma perché? Io dico che bisogna essere più intelligenti degli altri e non sacrificare il denaro"
> 
> Il metodo Cardinale non sembra prevedere spese pazze. Giovani e dati Gli aspiranti nuovi padroni del Milan proseguiranno insomma il lavoro fatto in questi anni dal Fondo Elliott senza stravolgerlo: dovrebbe essere confermato il gruppo dirigente attuale, sia sul campo che dietro le scrivanie. Il focus resterà sui giovani, anche se potrebbe esserci un grande acquisto iniziale per rafforzare la squadra che ha vinto lo scudetto e renderla competitiva anche in Europa, prossimo step da compiere. Ma, vedendo come vengono gestite le altre proprietà sportive del gruppo, si può intuire che resterà forte l’attenzione sui giocatori giovani cercandoli in giro per il mondo, con la volontà di formare top player invece di ingaggiarli già pronti (e costosi). Quindi, attenzione al settore dello scouting, anche se non soltanto su questo: *Redbird vede nel Milan le potenzialità di un marchio storico come i New York Yankees*, perciò probabilmente non replicherà del tuttola gestione del Tolosa, presa nella Ligue 2. Campioni Anche perché il Milan è la squadra che ha appena vinto lo scudetto e ha un palmares fra i più ricchi del mondo. E anche grazie al Milan il fondo di Cardinale punta a compiere un altro balzo nel mondo dello sport. Attualmente RedBird gestisce 6 miliardi di dollari che a breve saliranno a 11, quindi ha il capitale necessario da impiegare nell’operazione con Elliott che si chiuderà in tempi brevissimi. Come gli attuali proprietari, RedBird punterà a operazioni graduali, per riportare il Milan in alto anche in Champions dopo tanti anni di vuoto. Un vuoto che ai tifosi è apparso cosmico, ma le peripezie precedenti e il successo attuale dimostrano come sia inutile tentare di prende- re scorciatoie. Neppure RedBird le prenderà, però se ha deciso di investire oltre un miliardo sul club rossonero non lo ha fatto per vivacchiare senza speranza in campo internazionale. Perché il Milan aveva costruito il suo fascino sulle coppe, e sono quelli i successi che potranno far crescere ancora il valore di un marchio che si sta ritrovando. Il prossimo passo sarà un posto fisso fra i top club d’Europa.
> 
> *TS: le priorità di Redbird sono le seguenti: chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club in tempi brevi, creare un network di club calcistici e poi subito i rinnovi di Maldini, Massara e Leao. La trattativa è ai dettagli, ma come può accadere in questi casi, finchè non ci sarà la firma definitiva dei contratti di cessione e il successivo closing, non si può dare nulla per certo. Non si respira aria tesa, come invece era stato nelle ultime settimane con Investcorp, **ma la conclusione di questa trattativa dovrà arrivare in tempo utile non solo per il mercato, ma anche **per rinnovare i contratti dei dirigenti. *


Questi smorzano l'entusiasmo ancora prima di arrivare....


----------



## milanandlove (25 Maggio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Questi smorzano l'entusiasmo ancora prima di arrivare....


Se mai arriveranno.


----------



## Marcex7 (25 Maggio 2022)

Stiamo parlando di una proprietà che lascia comunque una quota di minoranza ad Elliott.Ma secondo voi,può essere una proprietà che spende?Basta questo per capire che Redbird ed Elliott sono la stessa cosa(come modus operandi intendo).
Uno schifo,proprio uno schifo


----------



## marcus1577 (25 Maggio 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando di una proprietà che lascia comunque una quota di minoranza ad Elliott.Ma secondo voi,può essere una proprietà che spende?Basta questo per capire che Redbird ed Elliott sono la stessa cosa(come modus operandi intendo).
> Uno schifo,proprio uno schifo


Ma chi compra una società e lascia i vecchi dirigenti al comando ...??
Tutti forse anche scaroni?
Le pagliacciate esistono solo da noi.
Comprano il milan con i soldi in prestito da elliott??
Questi sono da ufficio inchiesta!!
Io un giorno vorrei vedere il mio milan libero da questi personaggi e schifezze


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Maggio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Ma chi compra una società e lascia i vecchi dirigenti al comando ...??
> Tutti forse anche scaroni?
> Le pagliacciate esistono solo da noi.
> Comprano il milan con i soldi in prestito da elliott??
> ...



Io mi sto godendo ancora la festa e continuo a non pensarci, ma veramente questa situazione è grottesca.
Vorrei dire "aspettiamo per capirne di più", ma come al solito di cose chiare non ce ne saranno, o quantomeno non le spiegheranno.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> È il minimo essere scettici..basta che ascolti quello che dicono e come operano.
> Senza investimenti non ci entri nelle top 8 in Europa,non lo dico io ma parlano i numeri.
> Elliott ha fatto il suo e lo ha fatto bene.Ora ci serviva qualcuno che aprisse i rubinetti,non un altro Elliott


Cosa significa investimenti?
Comprare giocatori in pratica


----------



## Marcex7 (25 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Cosa significa investimenti?
> Comprare giocatori in pratica


Comprare giocatori che ti fanno vincere.gente da 50mln e da 7/8mln di ingaggio.
Ma con 5/7 anni di quarti posti, ottavi di CL e lo stadio, Redbird è già contenta


----------



## babsodiolinter (25 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Aspetta perché forse mi spiego male..
> Cedere i big per fare cassa è anche uguale a dire non prendere nessuno pur di non fare cessioni..
> Esempio pratico la turca.. Ok scarsone, ma alla fine non è stato rimpiazzato perché non c'erano soldi..
> Stesso discorso a destra, zero soldi=Messias
> ...



Non sono d'accordo...
Le operazioni di mercato che hai portato come esempio alla fine sono risultate "vincenti"..
Nel senso,hai sostituito la turca con diaz e messo messias a basso costo non perché non c'erano soldi ma semplicemente perché i soldi e tanti li avevi spesi per i riscatti di tomori,Tonali,l'acquisto di maignan e altre operazioni che a conti fatti sono tanti soldi..
Per cui si avevamo dei limiti di budget ma non dimentichiamoci che venivamo da passivi da 150ml l'anno..
Abbiamo/hanno speso il giusto dove serviva e quando c'è stato l'opportunità di prendere buoni giocatori sostenibili e di prospettiva..
Non è che dovevamo vincere la Champions quest'anno,dovevi essere competitivo nel campionato e lo hai vinto con messias e diaz.
I nati dopo per vincere lo scudo con i lukaku non avevano i soldi per pagare gli stipendi e l'anno dopo hanno smantellato e quest'anno se sono arrivati secondi è solo per mafia se no rischiavano il 4° posto..
Se poi fai il paragone con l'economia aziendale allora ha ragione Elliott e simili,in nessuna azienda si buttano soldi e fare buchi di bilancio assurdi come fanno gli arabi solo perché hanno fondi illimitati..
Gli arabi sono nel calcio dal 2008 e non hanno ancora vinto una champion.
L'economia aziendale è crescita abbinata a sostenibilità.


----------



## sampapot (25 Maggio 2022)

dai probabili fasti di Investcorp (con centinaia di milioni sul piatto per il mercato)...agli yankee....ho paura che sarà molto difficile fare il salto di qualità...considerando anche il (basso) livello del calcio italiano, basterebbe poco per farci sentire anche in Europa


----------



## luigi61 (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la chiusura con Elliott è vicina. Il fondo Usa vuole tornare nell'elite del calcio, ma niente spese folli. Subito un grande nome. Questa la filosofia di Cardinale, già ampiamente riferita:"Si dice che per vincere bisogna spendere un sacco di soldi, ma perché? Io dico che bisogna essere più intelligenti degli altri e non sacrificare il denaro"
> 
> Il metodo Cardinale non sembra prevedere spese pazze. Giovani e dati Gli aspiranti nuovi padroni del Milan proseguiranno insomma il lavoro fatto in questi anni dal Fondo Elliott senza stravolgerlo: dovrebbe essere confermato il gruppo dirigente attuale, sia sul campo che dietro le scrivanie. Il focus resterà sui giovani, anche se potrebbe esserci un grande acquisto iniziale per rafforzare la squadra che ha vinto lo scudetto e renderla competitiva anche in Europa, prossimo step da compiere. Ma, vedendo come vengono gestite le altre proprietà sportive del gruppo, si può intuire che resterà forte l’attenzione sui giocatori giovani cercandoli in giro per il mondo, con la volontà di formare top player invece di ingaggiarli già pronti (e costosi). Quindi, attenzione al settore dello scouting, anche se non soltanto su questo: *Redbird vede nel Milan le potenzialità di un marchio storico come i New York Yankees*, perciò probabilmente non replicherà del tuttola gestione del Tolosa, presa nella Ligue 2. Campioni Anche perché il Milan è la squadra che ha appena vinto lo scudetto e ha un palmares fra i più ricchi del mondo. E anche grazie al Milan il fondo di Cardinale punta a compiere un altro balzo nel mondo dello sport. Attualmente RedBird gestisce 6 miliardi di dollari che a breve saliranno a 11, quindi ha il capitale necessario da impiegare nell’operazione con Elliott che si chiuderà in tempi brevissimi. Come gli attuali proprietari, RedBird punterà a operazioni graduali, per riportare il Milan in alto anche in Champions dopo tanti anni di vuoto. Un vuoto che ai tifosi è apparso cosmico, ma le peripezie precedenti e il successo attuale dimostrano come sia inutile tentare di prende- re scorciatoie. Neppure RedBird le prenderà, però se ha deciso di investire oltre un miliardo sul club rossonero non lo ha fatto per vivacchiare senza speranza in campo internazionale. Perché il Milan aveva costruito il suo fascino sulle coppe, e sono quelli i successi che potranno far crescere ancora il valore di un marchio che si sta ritrovando. Il prossimo passo sarà un posto fisso fra i top club d’Europa.
> 
> *TS: le priorità di Redbird sono le seguenti: chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club in tempi brevi, creare un network di club calcistici e poi subito i rinnovi di Maldini, Massara e Leao. La trattativa è ai dettagli, ma come può accadere in questi casi, finchè non ci sarà la firma definitiva dei contratti di cessione e il successivo closing, non si può dare nulla per certo. Non si respira aria tesa, come invece era stato nelle ultime settimane con Investcorp, **ma la conclusione di questa trattativa dovrà arrivare in tempo utile non solo per il mercato, ma anche **per rinnovare i contratti dei dirigenti. *


Pessimissime premesse se vere; non sono un mago della finanza ne tantomeno uno stratega del mercato ma non bisogna essere ne l'uno ne l'altro per capire che : 1) è OBBLIGATORIO rinnovare ai migliori e trattenerli 2) servono rinforzi veri e non rincalzi
a mio giudizio questi sono gli spartiacque dalla proprietà di Elliott


----------

